# let me see some FLUVAL SPEC V'S



## second

seeing this has me thinking of getting one


----------



## vnghost

They are great tanks. Hopefully more people will post their setup.


----------



## daylily

I have been an outdoor gardener for a long, long time, and aquaecapes really appeal to me.

I'd been thinking of getting a tank for years, and finally did it about a month ago. No fish yet - still at the end of cycling it. A kind member of the local fish club gave me a lot of starts of plants. I don't know what any of them are yet. I need to send the person some photos so I can ID them.

I am torn on what to stock it with. I'm thinking one betta.

I like the chili raspboras, pygmy corys, Endlers, shrimp -- but think maybe a betta would be a better fish for a beginner.


----------



## vnghost

your tank is beautiful. nice piece of driftwood. i am thinking about using the same substrate you have to get a more natural look. the black substrate im using drowns out my driftwood.


----------



## andrewss

daylily said:


> I have been an outdoor gardener for a long, long time, and aquaecapes really appeal to me.
> 
> I'd been thinking of getting a tank for years, and finally did it about a month ago. No fish yet - still at the end of cycling it. A kind member of the local fish club gave me a lot of starts of plants. I don't know what any of them are yet. I need to send the person some photos so I can ID them.
> 
> I am torn on what to stock it with. I'm thinking one betta.
> 
> I like the chili raspboras, pygmy corys, Endlers, shrimp -- but think maybe a betta would be a better fish for a beginner.


Wow your spec v turned out awesome!

Do you have any soil layer mixed in there? if not probably wanna dose a lil fert regimen no?

I dunno I think a betta isn't really anymore noobie friendly than the others... I think it more depends on whether or not you want a slightly more centerpiece type fish or a group of smaller fish and shrimps.

I guess the more intensive thing would be shrimps/inverts but not really that much just a couple foods more appropriate for them (but not necessarily) and as I have learned some way to supplement the calcium and etc which is as easy as adding a product to your water changes.

Good luck deciding though!


----------



## vnghost

bettas are very strong and tolerant fish. micro fish like ember tetras or maculata rasboras would work great in these tanks and are not difficult either.


----------



## Supernaturalist

I set one of these up at work (a pet store) to display it. I'll try and remember to take a picture of it tomorrow. I really like this tank and will probably buy one for myself!


----------



## daylily

thanks! I am having fun with it! I like the size of the tank, and the challenge of keeping things in scale. 

I would really like to have another one of these tanks, if this one goes well. I am having such a hard time deciding between Endlers etc. or a Betta. If I got a second tank, I could have one set up each way. Might have to step up to a 10 gallon though.

Then maybe a 40 breeder down the line. 

Nope, no dirt, just the tiny gravel. I ordered some Ferts and stuff last night from Amazon. The local store near me has next to nothing.


----------



## andrewss

gotcha... well good luck deciding! those "chilli" rasboras are real cool too, if you don't want a breeding fest! or maybe you were thinking all male endlers... 

anyway, here is my spec v:









FTS









he's tryin so hard to impress the ladies









the gang of them, my oldest male is trying to show them how it's done lol!

when the males get into fits of displaying for the females it is pretty funny


----------



## fujow

*first iwagumi attempt*


----------



## daylily

I bought a betta yesterday for my tank. I have read that they don't like much current - especially when first going from the little cups they sell them in to a tank. I looked at lots of photos and things on how to make baffles but none seemed to be workable for the Spec V.

I looked around the small pet store where I live for ideas and found a Fluval Edge "Pre-Filter Sponge" and was able to use that for a baffle. It's a cylinder shaped sponge with a hole in the center on one end that a tube would fit in, but the other end does not have a hole. I cut about half an inch off the end with the hole, and then just slipped the hole onto the out put thing that sticks into the tank on the Fluval. Fits like a glove - no rubber band or string needed. Not the best looking - but it really works! It's soft enough that I don't think it will hurt the fish.


----------



## daylily

fujow, that is really nice. Very restful!


----------



## vnghost

you guys have some really nice tanks. 

daylily: did you turn the flow down on your pump also? i have my flow turned all the way up and my shrimps dont mind it at all. my betta is very active and enjoys a current in his tank also. 

fujow: are you using all stock equipment? co2? very nice tank, i was going to go iwagumi on my tank also but ended up with lots of shrimps and decided to go shrimp tank.


----------



## edjonaso

Finally got the time to transfer some pictures to my computer.



My semi high-tech Fluval Spec V :

Finnex Fugeray 16" , Atomic Paintball CO2 V2 + Atomic Diffuser, Netlea Lambo Soil

flora : pearl weed, anubias nana 'yellow heart', ludwigia brevipes, mini pellia, unknown moss (might be weeping moss)

fauna : 4 x amano shrimps, 8 x CRS



































cheers


----------



## daylily

Yep, pump is on low. I'm going to give the Betta a couple weeks to get stronger, then see how he does. Hopeful the plants will start to recover by then. They've only been in for 10 days. I am having trouble with a few of them not staying planted - so maybe a lower flow for a little bit will allow them to establish some roots.


----------



## daylily

Edjonaso... That is a pretty tank! So natural looking. How do you like the lighting you have now vs. what came with it?


----------



## edjonaso

daylily said:


> Edjonaso... That is a pretty tank! So natural looking. How do you like the lighting you have now vs. what came with it?


Thanks!

compared to the stock LED, fugeray is definitely a lot better. I find the stock LED a little weak, fugeray gives just the right amount of light for what i need, which is somewhere around medium light.

Plus it sits nicely on the lid too :tongue:


----------



## vnghost

edjonaso: do you find running co2 is neccessary with that light? id like to upgrade my lighting as well but dont want a light that is too intense where id have to supplement co2 and ferts to keep balanced. trying to keep my spec v as low maintenance as possible. thanks


----------



## edjonaso

vnghost said:


> edjonaso: do you find running co2 is neccessary with that light? id like to upgrade my lighting as well but dont want a light that is too intense where id have to supplement co2 and ferts to keep balanced. trying to keep my spec v as low maintenance as possible. thanks



I'm not quite sure about this, I did however run this light on my tank for about a week without the CO2 setup and aside from minor issues like some algae/diatoms on the aquarium glass, everything was fine. I guess it all depends on your light duration maybe? I kept the light on for 6 hours a day when i wasn't using CO2, i was worried about algae bloom. The fugeray is meant for low-medium light setup after all.

the CO2 really boost the plant growth though, and I've seen some of the plants pearling :smile:


----------



## VW_Factor

Hung moss on a suction cup hook thingy in front of the nozzle to kill the flow a bit for my betta.


----------



## vnghost

wheres the betta?


----------



## Rapture




----------



## vnghost

Nice rapture. Where's the fauna?


----------



## Rapture

Lots of stuff in there, but I can only make out 2 in the pic, haha. Stuff likes to hide.


----------



## VW_Factor

vnghost said:


> wheres the betta?


----------



## vnghost

nice. seems alot of people bought the spec v at petsmart for $50 black friday sale. hopefully we see more pictures


----------



## DBenz

I picked up one today at Petco as an upgrade for my evolve 2 gallon RCS tank. I'll post some pictures after the water clears completely. The stock LED light is a bit weak, so right now I just have Anubias, Cryptocorne, java moss and windelov java fern plants.


----------



## j_diaz01

I just recently got one from Petsmart on Black Friday. Unsure what to do with it yet. 

Was thinking either a betta species tank or dwarf puffer species tank.


----------



## vnghost

cool cant wait to see what you guys do with them. stock light is stronger than you think haha. dwarf sag sends runners in my tank, no plants in my tank are suffering from insufficient light.


----------



## SueD

Has anyone added a heater and if so, what did you add and where? In where the pump is? I just went to PetSmart on black Friday for dog food - really - but couldn't pass this up for the price.

I'm a little overstocked with hasbrosus in another tank, so will be looking to move a few to this one and add something else like micro rasboras or maybe a couple of sparkling gouramis if I can find them.


----------



## DannyDapper

I picked one up too but haven't set it up, I also bought a 50w Fluval M heather to go in it but it doesn't fit above the fiter -___-


----------



## vnghost

SueD said:


> Has anyone added a heater and if so, what did you add and where? In where the pump is? I just went to PetSmart on black Friday for dog food - really - but couldn't pass this up for the price.
> 
> I'm a little overstocked with hasbrosus in another tank, so will be looking to move a few to this one and add something else like micro rasboras or maybe a couple of sparkling gouramis if I can find them.


the pump goes where the filter media is. on one side of the filter compartment is your sponge etc, on the other side you install your pump all the way at the bottom and connect the hose and nozzle to the top. i put a jebo 25w heater in the same compartment as the pump, it fitted well, kept everything hidden. let us know if you need more help.


----------



## DBenz

Here's my new fluval Spec V for some cherry shrimp. I'd like for the LED light to be a bit brighter, it's the dimmest tank in the area, but i did try to pick lower light level plants. It was set up on 11/25/2012

Flora:
Anubias lanceolata
Taxiphyllum barbieri
Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'
Cryptocoryne wendtii

Fauna:
Neocrdinia heteropoda
Neritinia natalensis 'Zebra'
Anentome helena
Otocinclus affinis


----------



## bluecheese

How does the moonlight work on this tank? Does it have a separate plug?


----------



## vnghost

bluecheese said:


> How does the moonlight work on this tank? Does it have a separate plug?


Same plug different switch position.


----------



## bluecheese

vnghost said:


> Same plug different switch position.


Well, that sucks.


----------



## Jayme

I love the clean, natural look of this scape!



DBenz said:


> Here's my new fluval Spec V for some cherry shrimp. I'd like for the LED light to be a bit brighter, it's the dimmest tank in the area, but i did try to pick lower light level plants. It was set up on 11/25/2012
> 
> Flora:
> Anubias lanceolata
> Taxiphyllum barbieri
> Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'
> Cryptocoryne wendtii
> 
> Fauna:
> Neocrdinia heteropoda
> Neritinia natalensis 'Zebra'
> Anentome helena
> Otocinclus affinis


----------



## VW_Factor

vnghost said:


> cool cant wait to see what you guys do with them. stock light is stronger than you think haha. dwarf sag sends runners in my tank, no plants in my tank are suffering from insufficient light.


I like the light this came with. Its plenty for my needs and wants.


----------



## albino_pleco

Here is mine in various states. Love the overflow filter box, easy to hide some of the mechanical stuff.


----------



## vnghost

^ damn that's dope


----------



## AquaMD

SueD said:


> Has anyone added a heater and if so, what did you add and where? In where the pump is? I just went to PetSmart on black Friday for dog food - really - but couldn't pass this up for the price.
> 
> I'm a little overstocked with hasbrosus in another tank, so will be looking to move a few to this one and add something else like micro rasboras or maybe a couple of sparkling gouramis if I can find them.



Petco sells a store brand 50w heater that fits perfectly in the pump side of filter.
Only problem with this placement is there is not much water flow since the pump gets most of its water from the bottom of the other side of the filter. This causes that filter compartment to get warmer then the overall tank temp. So you need to either turn the heater up higher then you need the tank temp, or do what I am doing and use a heater controller with the temp probe in another spot. Also due to evaporation i need to add water daily to keep the level above the min. water line on the heater

Top down view of heater


----------



## albino_pleco

vnghost said:


> ^ damn that's dope


Thanks!


----------



## GitMoe

Here's mine. Set it up last Sunday. Still need to throw some more plants in the one side.



















Running an Aqueon heater and CO2 diffused in the overflow.


----------



## albino_pleco

That's nice lush green tank GitMoe. Mine Spec is in the same location, sure makes it easy for water changes. I had a little aqueon heater too but it failed within a month. I no longer use a heater.


----------



## AwkwardShrimp

this is my spec v i picked it up on black friday.
crappy phone pics, might edit later with better pics
Stock everything

Substrate is something sold as a planted tank substrate with bacteria for instant fish adding? Not as good as a properly cycled filter but hey better than nothing in my book. 

Fauna is around 25 maculata rasboras(hard to count them)

Flora is DHG in the front. Java fern windelov, java fern narrow leaf, anubias afzelii, and anubias nana
all the java and anubias are tied to red lava rock so i place seriyu stone in front to hide that

will my DHG survive no ferts, excel, co2? i know it will not carpet in the tank without co2 etc.. but will it survive? dont want it melting


----------



## vnghost

those must be tiny to have 25 of them.


----------



## STS_1OO

I think i'll be upgrading the light to a Finnex 16" Fugeray which will output about 30 PAR at the 12" height (from substrate). I think that, with some root tabs and infrequent ferting will maintain dense growth of the low-to-medium light plants. 

I was going to go with the Ray II which is a nice LED assembly but at 50 PAR for the 16-inch and 72 PAR for the 18-inch at 12" height, it will put me squarely in the high-medium to high light range warranting CO2 and the whole deal. (I'm still hoping to get some confirmation from our TPT light experts with this).

I'm thinking crypt parva, wendtii, java ferns and some reds to make the tank pop. Ideally, I want growth to be compact and low (not a fan of tall plants that reach teh surface in short, rectangular tanks). 

All of this without having to upgrade to CO2 or a regular ferting regime. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## hoody123

Well, I'll let you know how it goes with the Ray II when I get it. I've got CO2 in my Spec V, so I'm looking forward to the results I might (might not, who knows?) achieve .


----------



## edjonaso

hoody123 said:


> Well, I'll let you know how it goes with the Ray II when I get it. I've got CO2 in my Spec V, so I'm looking forward to the results I might (might not, who knows?) achieve .



I'm really interested to hear the result, I'm currently running a Finnex Fugeray 16" + CO2 on my Spec V but due to the layout design there's a shaded area near the back of my tank, so i feel like i could use a little more light for my tank.

I'm thinking of upgrading to Ray II but after reading the PAR data, I'm not sure if I'm ready for a high light setup.

My plan B is to get a 20" Fugeray for better light coverage.


----------



## AquaMD

I have found out that if you don't cover the hole midway down on the filter wall, you barely get any surface water into the overflow.

I had a film on the surface and watched it - it would go into the filter then then right back out. Once I covered the other hole, the surface skimming was much better.

I realize the hole is there for the avg consumer that buys this tank and is used to a hob filter where the water level is not as important. The hole prevents the pump from running dry but it completely messes up the filter design.


----------



## MABJ

AquaMD said:


> I have found out that if you don't cover the hole midway down on the filter wall, you barely get any surface water into the overflow.
> 
> I had a film on the surface and watched it - it would go into the filter then then right back out. Once I covered the other hole, the surface skimming was much better.
> 
> I realize the hole is there for the avg consumer that buys this tank and is used to a hob filter where the water level is not as important. The hole prevents the pump from running dry but it completely messes up the filter design.



How did you plug it? In the normal 2g spec it is the same way. I put mesh in there to stop my shrimplets AND adult shrimp from getting stuck in there. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## AquaMD

MABJ said:


> How did you plug it? In the normal 2g spec it is the same way. I put mesh in there to stop my shrimplets AND adult shrimp from getting stuck in there.
> 
> 
> MABJ's iDevice used for this message


If I thought of it before I set up the tank, I would of filled it with some aquarium silicone. For now I just put a thin filter pad in front of it. It's good enough now to divert most of the water flow. Going to look for a thin sheet of plastic to cover the how, the sponge will keep it plastered against the wall.


----------



## ownedbycats

I just got a Spec V, and am just starting to set it up. It's not really a planted tank at this point, more of an UN-planted tank, since my fish store has basically no low light plants available right now.
You said the pump goes straight to the bottom? with the suction cups pointed at the floor of the tank. so does the cord go in the outside corner of the tank, or next to the compartment with the sponge? The pictures aren't very helpful with cord placement.

EDIT: Never mind, I got it in. Still seems weird to have the tube going on a slant across the space.


----------



## DBenz

I've also noticed the surface skimming isn't very adequate, good idea to plug up the bottom hole or atleast put a piece of sponge in it to reduce flow.

I got impatient with my shrimp hiding in the tank so they went back into their 2 gallon evolve tank and I picked up 1.2 Fundulopanchax garderni at a semi local fish store. Pygmy Corydoras in the future.


----------



## STS_1OO

edjonaso said:


> I'm really interested to hear the result, I'm currently running a Finnex Fugeray 16" + CO2 on my Spec V but due to the layout design there's a shaded area near the back of my tank, so i feel like i could use a little more light for my tank.
> 
> I'm thinking of upgrading to Ray II but after reading the PAR data, I'm not sure if I'm ready for a high light setup.
> 
> My plan B is to get a 20" Fugeray for better light coverage.


I actually just ordered the same light (fugeray 16") and am a little disconcerned to read that. 

Overall though, save for that shaded area, how is the lighting? Enough for solid, compact growth without the need for CO2?

I'd appreciate your feedback, thanks!


----------



## daylily

Someone gave me a bunch of plants to try. Some are really losing lots of leaves and some leaves are turning black from the tip to the stem. They have been in the Spec V for 3-4 weeks.

Can anyone recommend a better lighting system? I dont really want to try CO2 with this Spec V. I would rather wait until I get a 40 long going.

Also, I bought Flourish, and Flourish trace, but do not know how much of each to give how often.

Thanks!


----------



## STS_1OO

daylily said:


> Someone gave me a bunch of plants to try. Some are really losing lots of leaves and some leaves are turning black from the tip to the stem. They have been in the Spec V for 3-4 weeks.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a better lighting system? I dont really want to try CO2 with this Spec V. I would rather wait until I get a 40 long going.
> 
> Also, I bought Flourish, and Flourish trace, but do not know how much of each to give how often.
> 
> Thanks!


Well its tough to say whats going on when you say "bunch of plants" lol. Plants vary and have different requirements. 

The right way about this is to select the type of plants you want and buy appropriate lighting. Alternatively, if you can hang lights and have a small enough tank, you can oversize the lights for future hight tech ventures and just raise it so the PAR levels at the substrate put you in low light range. 

Having said that, I ordered the 16-inch Fugeray. After much back and forth and many responses from TPT members, I think the 30 PAR at 12" depth it gives is the way to go (as opposed to something like the Ray II which for the 16-inch was 49 PAR at 12") for no CO2 and simple fert regime.

As for the ferts, the bottle tells you how much to place in the tank. For now I'd begin with that. But you should consider reading up on ferts and such. They add nitrates to your tank and generally require waters changes, the size and frequency of which depend on how often and how much your fert. 

Its really work reading up on all of this before diving in head first. (Many of us learned the hard way lol)


----------



## vnghost

daylily said:


> Someone gave me a bunch of plants to try. Some are really losing lots of leaves and some leaves are turning black from the tip to the stem. They have been in the Spec V for 3-4 weeks.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a better lighting system? I dont really want to try CO2 with this Spec V. I would rather wait until I get a 40 long going.
> 
> Also, I bought Flourish, and Flourish trace, but do not know how much of each to give how often.
> 
> Thanks!


If I remember right it's 1 ml per 10 gallons of water. So half of that. Each line on the inside of the cap is 1ml. I don't dose my tank at all and growth is slow but is growing.


----------



## daylily

Sorry, I am new to this. I am trying my best to learn.

I have a syringe like thing that came from my vet (never used) that is for up to 1 ml, so easy to get .5 Was not sure if I should use the full amount that the labels say to. Although I am new to planted aquariums, I have been a perennial (outdoor) gardener for 30 years. I know that outside, it's better to under fertilize, as it can build up in the soil. I'm thinking the same idea might apply to aquarium planted tanks?

I have been doing a 50% water change once a week.

I've been trying to read up on this, but there is so much conflicting info, it's hard to know what to do. Do you have a website or article that you would recommend that I go by?

The plants were from a member of a local fish club. He had me bring water to test, and knew the spectrum and strength of my lighting on the Spec V, and tried to give me plants that would work. 

It should be noted that my well water is really hard, and PH is 7.6 or 7.8 depending which test I go by. Tank is cycled, and has one betta in it so far.

I will list what I have ID for...
These seem to be doing well - developing roots and growing from the tip...
Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig', Brazilian pennywort, Water Wisteria (Hygrophila difformis), Hornwort, Cryptocoryne wendtii sp 'Green Gecko'., Hygrophila sp 'Bold' (doing really well - no leaf loss and growing roots out of the stem, and still dark bronzy burgundy color), Java Fern, Egeria najas/Narrow Leaf Elodea

These are the ones loosing lots of leaves and don't look to good...
Bacopa australis, Water Sprite, Italian Leopard vals, Hygrophila sp 'Tiger', Nesaea triflora

They person who gave them to me thought the ones that are not doing well could be because of lighting, water parameters, or damage when I am planting them.

There is a photo of the tank earlier in the thread.

Sorry, didn't mean to take the thread on a side track.


----------



## STS_1OO

No reason to apologize! But all of this extra info helps us help you. 

The basics of planted tanks is rather simple. You have plants, light (and think about intensity on the substrate level - not just high output bulbs), CO2 and ferts. 

Ideally, you want your plant growth to match up with the amount of CO2 and ferts. The closest things to an anchor to all of this are:

1. Plant selection
2. Light selection

Plant selection should drive the amount of light you need and that should help determine how much ferting and CO2 you need. 

Planted tanks typically overdose on ferts (in the water column) bc unlike terrestrial plants, changing the water out effectively removes all excess ferts.

So plants melting: 

This can happen bc the plants were rehomed from another tank (LFS, or friend's) and water conditions are typically different from tank to tank. This is usually temporary so as long as light, CO2 and fert parameters are relatively equal. 

The other reason is bc the plants are starving. This can happen if there is too little light or too much light. Clearly, thats easy to tell at the fringes - when you have way too little light vs. way too much. For those cases in between, you should look at the plants closely. Are the leaves or parts of the leaves closer to the light showing damage first? If so then its likely too much light. If your plants tend to reach for the top of tank (and by that i mean they're stringy and grow more vertically than horizontally) then its likely too little light. 

Too much light means that either your plants aren't designed for that light, or that the plants need more food to grow with the light they're "ingesting". Plants need an appropriate amount of light, CO2 and ferts. If light especially is out of whack with the CO2 and ferts, then you can endager your plants health (partly why its the closest thing to an anchor). Too much CO2 wont hurt the plants - but possibly your fish and too many ferts wont hurt the plants but possibly your fish and the chances of getting algae.


The plants you have, as far as I can see, are not that demanding on light. Looking at what you're doing, its likely that the light is the deficiency here and you need to upgrade to something slightly better. It could also be that some of your plants are not either designed for the environment and its also likely that some just won't grow regardless of everything "looking good on paper". 

I would start by making sure no plants are being overshadowed. I would also leave the light on longer (but not more than 9 hours a day). See what growth you get and keep your ferts up. If you get algae, then its a sign that you are adding too many ferts + too much light for your plants to consume and you should decrease both. 

Play it like that and come back with results and we'll help you fine tune this.

Oh, and although I hope we havent irrevocably damaged this thread, start another thread so we don't completely kill this one (sorry to the rest of you)!


----------



## vnghost

hey daylily we are here to help you. i also come from an outdoor garden as well as hydroponics background. im also an experienced aquarium keeper but first time planted tank keeper. ive learned alot from this site. with gardens it is better to under fert then over fert, its true. and ph around 6.5 helps nutrients not get locked out by salt build ups. but in a planted tank, its ok to over dose as long as you do your weekly water change. i find in my spec v with stock light that dosing is not necessary but with certain plants may need certain requirements. try posting some pics others will come in to help.


----------



## daylily

Thanks! There is a lot to learn! I am so thankful to the person who gave me the plants. 

I really like having the Spec V. 

I love seeing all the photos here, and getting ideas on what others are doing. Right now, mine is not a planned scape. Just trying to see what grows in my water. I will go from there.


----------



## edjonaso

STS_1OO said:


> I actually just ordered the same light (fugeray 16") and am a little disconcerned to read that.
> 
> Overall though, save for that shaded area, how is the lighting? Enough for solid, compact growth without the need for CO2?
> 
> I'd appreciate your feedback, thanks!



I'm not sure if it will produce enough light to promote compact growth with the plants, but so far my experience with this light + pressurized co2 has been positive, my dwarf hairgrass is sending runners already after just a week :smile:

I personally think the amount of light you get from 16" fugeray is perfect for a spec V if you're doing a non co2 setup, considering that it's such a small tank.


----------



## Thunder

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCsFuczpOLk

This is mine recently set up. I bought a plant for left back corner right after the video. I gotta decide on a light strip in case this one decide to commit suicide. It gotta be an option to rest on the side with the lid intact.


----------



## vnghost

Nice scape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaflow

First ever aquarium, Fluval Spec 5 gallon:











http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WJbHSupsb8


roud:


----------



## vnghost

very clean


----------



## shrimpyguy

I made a weak attempt with a Spec 2 about a year ago which suffered from poor placement in my home (not very visible = not enough attention) and a move. The surviving plants and a single RCS and white cloud minnow have been relocated into a Spec V in a much more visible location. I like the size of the V much more than the 2. 

The tank is stock except for a 25W heater in with the pump. I found a piece of malysian driftwood that I like that barely fits in the tank. 

Currently stocked with some anubias nana, a bit of unknown moss, a little anacharis and hornwort, some java fern rhizome bits that I'm trying to coax back to life, and a couple small moss balls. 

5 new RCS have joined the survivor.


----------



## Volkswagen

Love this tank. Keep them coming!!!!!


----------



## difrent7

I am happy with how things look for now. 










I am going to attach some moss to the wood soon and clean up the mess on the left side as well.


----------



## Leeroyv

my fluval spec in its last state 


















which this space as soon to be planted


----------



## Aquaflow

Re-scaped.


----------



## assasin6547

That one above is looking pretty good! Is it seiryu stone? If not consider putting a colony of CRS or some kind of shrimp.


----------



## joey24dirt

Here's my spec v. I'm having issues with the HC though. Starting EI dosing soon once my ingredients come....


----------



## llamabob

Stupid question, are the Fluval Spec series aquariums acrylic or glass? I've seen conflicting comments regarding this, and seller websites say "etched glass" but I'm not sure if they mean the tank or the portion covering the overflow.

I'm starting a nano soon and if these are glass I''ll probably go with the Spec V instead of a Mr. Aqua tank.


----------



## joey24dirt

Yeah these are glass with the filter section being frosted so it looks tidy. Highly recommend these tanks.


----------



## bat_billy

Here is my Spec V!


----------



## Aquaflow

assasin6547 said:


> That one above is looking pretty good! Is it seiryu stone? If not consider putting a colony of CRS or some kind of shrimp.



Thanks! I think they're Seiryu stone or Ryuoh stone, I'm not able to tell the difference. Why do you say if not then consider...?

I was thinking about putting some Red Shrimp in after a few weeks, tank is mid-cycle at the moment, ammonia is gone within 24hr, waiting for nitrite eating bacteria.

co2 and lights are coming next week (it can't get here quick enough! I want my HC to survive!) 

Only problem I am having is the bunches don't feel so securely rooted in yet, but they are growing, so might wait until there is a full carpet and staple them down before adding shrimp as I don't wan't the little buggers floating up after I put shrimp in.


----------



## Chris333

Mines only a week old and dry started with Hydrocotyl​e Japan, anubias nana, DHG, round pellia, fissidens, and some other moss:










I plan to keep shrimp in it so I used some fine shrimp intake filter screen and siliconed it inside the overflow and outside the lower filter hole.

I'm gonna keep spraying it everyday for 2 weeks and then flood it.


----------



## boazz

just starting. Havent really thought out how i will stock it yet.

I have been growing dhg emersed outside so that will probably go in around the rocks when its ready.

and advice totally welcomed.


----------



## Aquaflow

^^ Really nice! I wasn't able to find smaller rocks like that hence I just went with fewer big ones.


----------



## difrent7

Hardscape looks great Boazz!


----------



## Rawkout

Some pics of my Spec V.

It's been up for ~4 months.

Added a Finnex Fugeray, CO2, PX360 filter.


----------



## sourgrl

The conflict may be because it's a glass tank with plastic trim around the bottom of the tank and a plastic lid.



llamabob said:


> Stupid question, are the Fluval Spec series aquariums acrylic or glass? I've seen conflicting comments regarding this, and seller websites say "etched glass" but I'm not sure if they mean the tank or the portion covering the overflow.
> 
> I'm starting a nano soon and if these are glass I''ll probably go with the Spec V instead of a Mr. Aqua tank.


----------



## boazz

Aquaflow said:


> ^^ Really nice! I wasn't able to find smaller rocks like that hence I just went with fewer big ones.


i was actually quite envious of your bigger rocks.

everyone is doing quite creative things with 5 gallons of space. keep it up.


----------



## genyosha

Spec V I keep on my desk at work


----------



## Mumford

genyosha said:


> Spec V I keep on my desk at work


Nice! 

What type of rotala is that on the right?


- Mumford


----------



## Smitty06

It looks like rotala sp. "green" or a non- colored up rotala rotundifolia.


----------



## ownedbycats

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=2756066#post2756066 Here's my Spec. Three months progress. Slow but there.


----------



## nwr2339

I just purchased a Fluval Spec V and order plants for it. I might have over ordered on plants but I figured I would post on here and see what you guys think. 

2x pots of Pigmy Chain Sword, Echinodorus tenellus

1x ECHINODORUS PARVIFLORUS 'TROPICA' Small Sword

1x Cryptocoryne undulata

1x Riccia Fluitans (2x3" piece) Not sure if im going to put it on the driftwood i picked up or maybe let it float. 

1x Cryptocoryne parva


----------



## umdterps96

Here's an older pic. I've pulled the parva and replaced it with a mini fiss carpet. I'll take a new pic when the lights come back on tomorrow


----------



## melanotaenia

~4 days with Riccia growing so far (not sure on rest of plant layout yet; stay tuned)


----------



## nwr2339

melanotaenia said:


> ~4 days with Riccia growing so far (not sure on rest of plant layout yet; stay tuned)


What is the light you used? That doesn't appear to be the stock lamp.


----------



## loujolly

Here is my spec V, set up 2 months ago, containing anubias, java fern, amazon sword, moss balls, rotala, sagittaria with 4 neon tetra, 2 otos, RCS and CRS.






https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151568003717790&l=168e8eec64

Louise


----------



## joey24dirt

New scape in the spec. Much happier. Blyxa japonica and elatine hydropiper.


----------



## umdterps96

great wood ^


----------



## Kirbybtf

umdterps96 said:


> great wood ^


This is only place on the Internet where that phrase is acceptable. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joey24dirt

Haha best quote I've seen on here yet!! If I had a £1 for every time I'd heard that...... I'd probably just have £1 ha!


----------



## melanotaenia

nwr2339 said:


> What is the light you used? That doesn't appear to be the stock lamp.


Finnex; the stock light just was not cutting it for me (plus I am going to be doing CO2 in this tank so need more light to compensate).

Just picked up some Glosso today I am going to be planting around the stones.


----------



## nwr2339

melanotaenia said:


> Finnex; the stock light just was not cutting it for me (plus I am going to be doing CO2 in this tank so need more light to compensate).
> 
> Just picked up some Glosso today I am going to be planting around the stones.


I've seen quite a few people using Finnex. If the stock one doesn't cut it with the stock list i have so far ill likely order one.


----------



## Mumford

+1 on a finnex

They're great!



- Mumford


----------



## sourgrl

My favorite tank right now. Home to male endlers. Plants are stargrass, riccia, anubias, and pennywort.


----------



## Charrr89

My first planted tank adventure... I've gotten much better but this is a spec v thread so I thought I would share!!














No recent pics but that was da start of my obsession to learn...!


----------



## caliherp

I just redid my spec a week ago. This is my first planted tank, version two. Please excuse the dirty glass.


----------



## zemikeclark

New member here, but though I'd post some pictures of what my Spec's stock light was capable of doing.


















I really really need to prune.


----------



## difrent7

Update of my new scape


----------



## Psiorian

melanotaenia said:


> Finnex; the stock light just was not cutting it for me (plus I am going to be doing CO2 in this tank so need more light to compensate).
> 
> Just picked up some Glosso today I am going to be planting around the stones.


What size finnex did you get?


----------



## joey24dirt




----------



## xj4low

Here is mine:










Have only had it for about 2-3 months. At 1.5 months in the stock light switch went out and the replacements are on backorder. Had to get another light so went with a Current Satellight Freshwater LED+. 

Currently only have a few shrimp in there but plan to toss in our Beta once the tank balances out a bit more. Having some algae issues since we got the new light and trying to find the right balance without having to result to CO2.


----------



## genyosha

My Spec V after five months of grow


----------



## JEFF9922

Here is mine after just putting in the riccia


----------



## DavidN

*New Spec V*









One week in. Going to try to stick with the stock light, so some research necessary on the plants. Fish are likely to be Ember Tetras and Corydoras habrosus or pygmaeus.
The heater is a 50W Superfish that fists in the filter pump compartment. Let's see if there's enough flow to make it worthwhile.


----------



## AquaMD

DavidN said:


> One week in. Going to try to stick with the stock light, so some research necessary on the plants. Fish are likely to be Ember Tetras and Corydoras habrosus or pygmaeus.
> The heater is a 50W Superfish that fists in the filter pump compartment. Let's see if there's enough flow to make it worthwhile.


That's where I have my heater. I found out there is not enough flow in that compartment and the compartment will reach the desired temp before the tank and the heater will shut off.

I solved the problem by using a heater controller and with the temp prob in the filter media compartment.


----------



## DavidN

*Some plants...*

Eventually planted up with 2 pots of 1-2-Grow Staurogyne repens, some Echinodorus quadricoststus from another tank, a pot of Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia (3 crowns) and a bunch of Lindernia rotundiflora.

I found the standard LED light looked a little more than a glimmer in daylight hours, so I've hijacked a daylight work lamp. It has tubes in it called a FML-27W lamp. We'll see how it turns out.

[The Ceratopteris and some of the Lindernia is going into a 'vase' sometime soon.]


----------



## ShawneeRiver

Ooo, there are some great tanks here! 

I'm thinking of getting one of these. Questions: Is this a good-to-go kit if I stick with low light plants? And what kind of mesh are people putting on the filter intakes? My experience with shrimp tells me that they are suicidal.


----------



## ownedbycats

I added extra sponge in front of all intakes and that seems to work. (Granted I'm not trying for a large population, just a steady number.)
As long as you stick with very low light plants you'll be okay. Java fern, mosses, some crypts and ludwigia red are doing well in my tank under the kit lights (I need to do an updated tank shot.)


----------



## ShawneeRiver

Thanks! I'll probably get it. It's too bad I don't have it already because I saw a gorgeous orange betta today at Petco.


----------



## OhNo123

My Spec V that houses peacock gudgeons and Pygmy cories


----------



## Jen8560

Wow, these are so nice! Looking forward to the selection of fancy driftwood and plants at the next fish swap so I can get mine photo-ready


----------



## killereef

Here is my Spec V with light upgrade. I used two 8K striped LEDS mounted to the original Fluval light fixture and two 6,500K(?) striped LEDS mounting on an aluminum U bar. I had to changed out the power supply on the Fluval light cause I accidental dropped on the wood floor, cant believe it stop working just for that. The original power supply is 5V 500ma. I used what I had, its a cell phone charger 5v and 750ma. I think think it looks brighter and better then before. I have the tank at the office. The pic doesnt do it any justices in showing how bright it is in person










http://s535.photobucket.com/user/killereef/media/IMG_00741_zpsbabd4f07.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## They Call Me Ryan

with a sale and a 50$ store credit this tank only cost me 46.00 so i couldn't pass it up.

Substate: Fluorite
Premo GLA Co2 setup 10lb tank (i know way overkill it was originally for my 90g), 75mm atomic diffuser, 1 bubble every 3-4 seconds.
15w great choice heater (flat rubber pad style)

the co2 diffuser and heater all fit in the filter compartment very nicely for a clean look.

the tanks only been setup for a couple weeks now. i have 10 fire red shrimp in there to try and start my own colony. im also waiting for my light upgrade to show up. i ordered a 16" finnex ray 2 ho LED light (not sure if its going to be way overkill or not, opinions?). im not dosing any ferts yet but i might start once the light shows up. so far everything is surviving and growing slowly with the stock light.


----------



## tandaina

Untitled by JoAndRoses, on Flickr

Heater down in the pump area, replaced the light with a Finnex Ray.


----------



## RWaters

tandaina said:


> Untitled by JoAndRoses, on Flickr
> 
> Heater down in the pump area, replaced the light with a Finnex Ray.


That looks very nice. What's the rock to the left? It looks like it might raise you pH.


----------



## tandaina

No clue what you'd call it. LFS uses it for most of their scapes. Hasn't moved my ph, same out of the tap as in the tank! It may be leaching some calcium actually, I'm watching those tests, but so far OK.

(All three rocks are same variety actually.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## second

Fluval Spec v five gallons
Four Endlers
Two Ottos 
And Bob the Shrimp (Amano)
Plants...
Cryptocoryne Undulata, Brazilian Pennywort, and Fissiden Moss


----------



## jrh

Fluval Spec V at work, stock lighting










Dwarf lily doing amazingly well
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting.php?do=show&type=f&id=41466&title=mini-lily_800x600c.jpg

Microrasbora erythromicron (or danio erythomicron -- its related to danios, not rasbroras)









Some other residents.


----------



## second

Some great looking tanks out there!


----------



## jrh

RWaters said:


> What's the rock to the left? It looks like it might raise you pH.


To me it looks like texas holey rock. limestone that has had tunnels worn into it by centeruries (or longer, dunno) of water dripping through it.

If it is, it will probably leach calcium. It's perfect for Lake Malawii cichlids, problems for some other biotypes.


----------



## Mini4x

I picked one of these up on Freecycle.. Haven't added much yet though. This was about 2 hours after I picked it up.










The fish it came with is this guy:


----------



## jrh

wow, you freecycled a hundred dollar tank? nice!


----------



## Randizzzle

Just getting back into the hobby after a 6 year hiatus. Bought a Spec V to ease myself back into things. Always wanted to do a nano tank and iwagumi so here goes! 

Substrate: Eco Complete

Stock Lighting

Hardscape: 5 Seiryu stones 

Fauna: 6 Boraras brigittae (Mosquito Rasbora), 2 amano shrimp 

Flora: dwarf hairgrass, tall hairgrass? 

Ferts: Daily 2 ml Flourish Excel, Kent Pro-Plant few times a week. 

Here was my initial layout. Didn't really put much thought into it and just excitedly wanted to get plants and water in...










After about 2 days, realized that the hardscape was rushed. Pulled all the plants and redid the hardscape with a bit more precision and thought. First layout was flat, lacked depth and didn't really accentuate the stones. 



















Finally put the heater into the filter compartment and added a black background. Taken a couple days ago with a point and shoot, caught some good stills with the schooling mosquito rasbora. 



















Not sure how I feel about the shadow in the front now that I'm looking at it again pic after pic.. 

Also, the hairgrass is not really thriving to say the least. Some stems are turning brown, kinda withering in the current, but there are runners so that's reassuring. Was thinking about trimming them down a bit, hoping that will freshen things up and start some new growth? Co2 should be coming here in 2 days so I can't wait for things to finally be able to fill in and start to see some real growth. 

Anyways, let me know what you you all think! It's been really fun to get back into the sway of things and re-learn everything. (LED lights were a shocker to me) what happened to CF's?! But yeah, great thread looking forward to seeing what we can all do with this little system.


----------



## STS_1OO

That's a good looking layout. The stock lighting though will do your scape in. It's not enough for anything more than the hardiest, slow growing plants. I would look into the new finnex fugeray planted+ led lights or an equivalent. I personally have the 1st gen fugeray 16" on my spec v. Good luck!


----------



## Spladle160

Hey guys, first post. To start off with this is my first tank ever so no laughing. Currently the plants are:
Ludwigia repens, left
Lobelia Cardinalis, left
Ludwigia sp. Red behind rock
Riccia fluitans, in mesh and on wood
Hemianthus glomeratus behind rock
Crinum Thaianum, Tall onions behind rock
Nymphaea Sp., on mound on right
My plan is to add my betta and some rcs or rilli shrimp after the tank settles down.








About 3 days after setting up the tank I went out of town on business and discovered my old timer wasn't working and I had no lights for 3 days, now all the Lobelia on the left has hardcore melted.
I've ordered a 20" Fugeray planted for it but it won't be in until mid February, should I wait or just get the 16" That I can have in 2 days?


----------



## aquanoob

*My spec v in it's prime.*

2x Marineland hidden LED units+ DIY CO2

Bump: Sorry wrong pic before... Here is a shot of the whole tank


----------



## dru

^Wow!

Is that baby tears (HM) or dwarf baby tears (HC)?


----------



## Canis

Wow, after seeing all of these gorgeous tanks I want to get one myself! They're beautiful!


----------



## iadubber

Just ordered a Spec V to get back into the planted hobby. I've been out of planted for about a year while reefing took over my hobby. I have since ditched reefing and want to come back to planted where I started!


----------



## jt731

Terrible iphone picture but this is my work in progress. I've pulled out the wysteria in the middle so I could do some rockwork and it just felt a little too cramped to me.

The pleco is in there due to a tank issue on one of my other tanks, he's there till my 20Long finishes it's dry start.

Things in the tank:
Several million types of algae
Water Wysteria
Java Fern
Dwarf Hairgrass
Lobelia Cardinalis
Ludwigia something or other
Piece of Driftwood

Mystery Snails
Nerite Snails
Some other Snail that I don't know what it is
Ramshorn Snail
Several freshwater shrimp
1 Oto
Camera shy celestial pearl danio


----------



## defiesexistence

This is work's tank, right after I planted it.


----------



## Randizzzle

Quick update from original post on 1/16



















Taken with a dust filled Iphone 5, algae on glass probably doesn't help. Ran out of Co2 recently so I swapped back to the stock lights temporarily. 

Thoughts after 9 months...

-Filtration inflow could be better
-Upgraded to Finnex Ray II a few months back, light might be too strong? Lots of algae despite Co2. Could be dosing issue. 
-Still not lovin the hardscape..something seems off. 

Will keep you all posted!


----------



## second

joey24dirt said:


> New scape in the spec. Much happier. Blyxa japonica and elatine hydropiper.


That wood looks great!


----------



## GreenNinja

*Fluval Spec 5 - Barely set up*

So, I joined this site, just so I could post in this forum and thank you all. I somehow hit the Freecycle jackpot and scored a Fluval Spec 5. I had no idea what I'd gotten until I got home and looked it up. (I'm just getting back into aquariums after having been fish-less for at least 12 years.)

About a month back, I was at the big box pet store for dog food and, as always, browsed through the fish section. Lo and behold, a 10 gallon bow front on sale for half price. Fast forward to now. After bad advice from the box store and a rocky start, the 10 gallon is nearly cycled and all my fish are happy. I learned a lot of lessons that I'm applying to this tank. AND I found a good local fish store (actually, two of them).

I read through this whole thread prior to setting up my tank, but I'm not doing any modifications to the filtration yet. I pondered the DIY underground bubbler, but I don't feel like I know enough yet to start messing with that stuff. I washed the tank thoroughly, bought new filter media, and set it up today. I used the larger river style rocks on the bottom with CaribSea Eco-Complete on top. I'm still planning my layout and plants, but I wanted to get the nitrification cycle started. I threw the moss ball from my other tank in to help jumpstart the beneficial bacteria.

Anyway, this post is getting out of control. Here's what you really want:


----------



## Chizpa305

Hahaha love the simplicity. That ball is strategically placed in in a golden ratio. Fibonacci and all that. lol


----------



## GreenNinja

Funny! I didn't notice that. Totally by chance of where I dropped it. I'm planning a few diy decorations and have not yet decided on all of my plants and the arrangement. Figured I could at least start cycling while I pondered my options.


----------



## second

GreenNinja said:


> So, I joined this site, just so I could post in this forum and thank you all. I somehow hit the Freecycle jackpot and scored a Fluval Spec 5. I had no idea what I'd gotten until I got home and looked it up. (I'm just getting back into aquariums after having been fish-less for at least 12 years.)
> 
> About a month back, I was at the big box pet store for dog food and, as always, browsed through the fish section. Lo and behold, a 10 gallon bow front on sale for half price. Fast forward to now. After bad advice from the box store and a rocky start, the 10 gallon is nearly cycled and all my fish are happy. I learned a lot of lessons that I'm applying to this tank. AND I found a good local fish store (actually, two of them).
> 
> I read through this whole thread prior to setting up my tank, but I'm not doing any modifications to the filtration yet. I pondered the DIY underground bubbler, but I don't feel like I know enough yet to start messing with that stuff. I washed the tank thoroughly, bought new filter media, and set it up today. I used the larger river style rocks on the bottom with CaribSea Eco-Complete on top. I'm still planning my layout and plants, but I wanted to get the nitrification cycle started. I threw the moss ball from my other tank in to help jumpstart the beneficial bacteria.
> 
> Anyway, this post is getting out of control. Here's what you really want:



I see you took the minimalist approach


----------



## GreenNinja

Zen, right? 

I picked up some slate tiles from the hardware store today to bust up and try my hand at some DIY formations. I've got a layout drawn out and a few plants chosen. Will let you guys know if the slates fails or sails.


----------



## second

The art of the marimo ball


----------



## GreenNinja

I started working on the slate decorations today. I'm using slate tiles from the hardware store and aquarium sealant for my adhesive. I broke up one tile using a hammer and chisel. I hammered all sharp edges until I could run my fingers along them. I have two structures in the works. The first is (hopefully) going to be an underground cave.










The second is an elevated structure which will have coffeefolia on another piece of slate on top.










Lastly, I picked out some plants and started playing with placement in the tank while the decorations are drying.










I mostly drained my Spec 5 and filled it back up using some water from my more mature 10 gallon and some (treated) tap water. I did both tanks at once, so everything got a water change. I also overbought on plants, but the extras are going to my nephew for his new birthday 10 gallon.


----------



## bibbster

Just a heads up. Check your local Petsmart...mine has the Fluval Spec V for $50 and the Fluval Chi for $40.

You all have done some amazing work in such a tiny space! :smile:


----------



## GreenNinja

Really? The Chi is so on my list for my next tank (my husband just rolls his eyes at this point). I have to return a tank for my sister, so maybe I'll check. Thanks for the heads up!

EDIT: My Petsmart has them for $63. I noticed they're that price online, but then you can save $10 off and have it shipped free. $53 is not bad.


----------



## jtruong

Here's mine!


----------



## GreenNinja

That is amazing! I love how natural and wild it looks. Did you use Java Moss on the substrate?


----------



## GreenNinja

I've got a fauna question for my Spec V. My 10 gallon currently houses 8 strawberry (micro) rasboras and 4 guppies. The rasboras are beautiful, but tiny. They were schooling and very active until I got the guppies. Now they are less so and I wonder if they're unhappy with their new tank mates. I have a few options for relocation. Originally I'd hoped the Spec V would be a betta tank, but I am flexible.

Option 1: Move the school to the Spec V.
Option 2: Move the guppies to the Spec V.
Option 3: Leave them alone and hope they warm up to their neighbors.

Thoughts? Opinions? Advice?


----------



## jtruong

GreenNinja said:


> That is amazing! I love how natural and wild it looks. Did you use Java Moss on the substrate?


i pretty much fluffed out the moss and overtime it clings onto the substrate. i am using fluval shrimp stratum. its like a playground for the RCS. they enjoy it alot lol


----------



## GreenNinja

Update on the tank. It's planted, cycled, and ready for more inhabitants! (I wonder how my snail will feel about sharing his tank...)


----------



## GreenNinja

*Too little flow?*

Oh great and knowledgable Spec V folks:

I'm worried that the flow in my tank is now too low. I have a pre-sponge rubber banded over the outflow and a pre-filter on top of my regular foam block. The water just _barely_ moves. My betta and rasboras seem to love it. This morning, I found little bubble nests in three places. The rasboras are schooling and seem less nervous than in their big tank. I know both species are from low current areas. Plus, if I take the pre-filter off, my betta looks like he's being blown around by a tornado.

What I'm worried about is A) burning out my pump by restraining it too much and B) the water parameters getting off because there is gunk in the tank from not enough filtration. I've adjusted the pre-filter a couple times and every time, a bunch of cruft comes out of it. I've been checking my levels, but I'd rather not test every day. Thoughts? Advice? Experience? 

Gratuitous betta shot:


----------



## jbrady33

A) not really an issue with magnetic drive (magdrive) impeller based pumps.
B) when you do water changes siphon the gunk out with tubing

Sounds like the perfect amount of movement for those residents!


----------



## GreenNinja

Jbrady - thanks for the reply! I moved the pre-sponge just a tad so there's a bit more movement. I noticed the rasboras were hanging out in front of it and thought they might not be getting enough air. Now there's a tiny cascade with visible air flow, but still very low current. Everybody in the tank seems happy except my poor mutilated snail. (He'll be moved as soon as I can get the little Spec cycled.)


----------



## Greenlair

I just won mine in a raffle! And decided to go planted with it (I'm a dedicated saltwater reefer). So these pics are from a day after setup.


----------



## Greenlair

I'm having a hard time posting pics but here is half a pic.


----------



## Razzy

Does anyone do any modifications for the filter intake/slots on the fluval spec v ? I'm worried mostly about the small slit on the bottom and how it might create a vortex to suck in the shrimp ?


----------



## GreenNinja

If you read through starting at the beginning of this thread, there's a ton of good advice. I'm pretty sure there's also a Spec V mod thread out there.


----------



## Rah

Razzy said:


> Does anyone do any modifications for the filter intake/slots on the fluval spec v ? I'm worried mostly about the small slit on the bottom and how it might create a vortex to suck in the shrimp ?


I have this (Amazon.com : Fluval Spec Media Basket : Pet Supplies) on my Spec V and I love it.


----------



## Shane98270

Trying to figure out my dosing still, also dealing with a fungus killing my HC. It's my first go with high tech so I'm still adjusting.
Got some staurogyne repens, eleocharis tennelus, HC, and Crypt Parva in there. Oh and a dwarf lily in the front right. 
Co2 is an aquatek regulator on a paintball tank. Lighting is a 20" finnex fugeray planted plus. No fish until the plants grow in more. Planning to put some Cherry Shrimp and Celestial Pearl Rasboras in there.


----------



## dru

Trials and tribulations with this tank

It is at my parents so I only am able to maintain is every week or so

Currently recovering from 2 timer malfunctions in the past few months (first time - stuck on for two days straight during the week, second time my program completely cleared and the light/co2 wasn't coming on at all for about two weeks)


----------



## ErtyJr

Some old pics, from cycling and when I had about 30 apistogramma fry in it so I didn't clean the glass.

I'll try and get new pics tomorrow. It has an 2 female apistogramma cacatuoides living in it now and gets cleaned and trimmed normally.

I have a custom made spray bar and I use a desktop lamp with a 65 watt daylight cree led bulb, floodlight style. The bulb gives incredible light, I recommend it to any high tech spec v owners.


----------



## Reddevil07

Hey guys and gals. Pulled the trigger on a spec v. What lighting would you recommend for carpeting dhg. Some have said the 20" finnex planted plus? Will be running co2 as well. Thanks!


----------



## dru

I would get the 18" version 

With the 20" you are lighting the filter area and are susceptible to algae in/on the sponge


----------



## ErtyJr

Reddevil07 said:


> Hey guys and gals. Pulled the trigger on a spec v. What lighting would you recommend for carpeting dhg. Some have said the 20" finnex planted plus? Will be running co2 as well. Thanks!


Read the post I made directly above you! I just recommended what I feel is an amazing light for the spec v.

Get a desk lamp and put a 65 watt equivalent "daylight" cree led floodlight style bulb. I will post a picture of mine later. If you want insane lighting get a higher watt, but mine provides what I consider high lighting. 
http://m.homedepot.com/p/Cree-65W-E...t-Bulb-BBR30-06550FLF-12DE26-2U100/204366183/

Great spectrum and a great light! Super cheap and easy to maintain! And they sell em at home depot. Can't beat it!


----------



## intermision

i just set one of these up last week. It's my first foray into an aquarium in 5 years. Living in an apartment with limited space I wanted something small and clean looking. 

I made a couple of mods, first off I replaced the stock light with a Marineland 18" LED fixture, and i also cut the top part of the sponge off so that I could run filter floss above it. 

I haven't decided if I want to just dose excel or go with the Fluval CO2 system with an inline solenoid. 

Any Tips on what ferts would be best for this setup?

Fish
-1xMale Betta
-3x Ottos

Flora
- Compact amazon sword
- Anubias Nana
- Rotala Idica
- Bacopa 
- and I totally forgot what the last one was.


----------



## Dawagner

Here's my new Spec V. Set it up on this past Sunday. I have had experience with salt water tanks in the past but sold them all when I bought my house 3 years ago. Now it all starts again with the purchase of a betta LOL. 

Anyways all stock so far. 

Substrate is the Fluval shrimp/plant stratum. 

Plants are (I think) Micro sword, anubias nana, and a very small red tiger lotus.

I know the tiger lotus will out grow this but I liked it and it was free so for the time being it'l hang out in the corner.

Planning on getting some shrimp eventually once it cycles and such. Also would like to upgrade the light but not so much that I need to start CO2. Just want some better illumination. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Shane98270

Looks good! Heres mine after rescaping it and adding some fauna. Ive got five celestial pearl danios and three pygmy corys in there. Waiting a bit to add cherry shrimp. 
The rock on the left has been removed as it was just there to hold the wood I and the hc has grown in quite a bit. Ill upload a pic or two later tonight for comparison.


----------



## intermision

I did some trimming and upgraded the light to a Current USA Satellite + Pro.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish

intermision said:


> I did some trimming and upgraded the light to a Current USA Satellite + Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you know what the PAR value is on that light with this tank by chance? Tank looks great!


----------



## kman

Irish said:


> Do you know what the PAR value is on that light with this tank by chance? Tank looks great!


The tank is 10" tall, so subtract an inch for substrate at you're looking at 9" at best.

Considering that light is over 100 PAR at 12", it must be BLAZING PAR at 9", unless it's been dimmed a LOT.

I would go with the Sat+, personally, not the Sat+ PRO. The Pro is way overpowered for a tank this size.


----------



## MoreyFan

These spec v's look great. Thinking to get one now. According to the box I can put a goldfish in it! I'm sure that is true because they printed it.


----------



## HybridHerp

I need to update my journal on my mothers tank but I'm rocking this.


----------



## kman

Is there a reason you don't want the heater in the pump compartment? Most people put them there so you don't see equipment in the tank.



HybridHerp said:


> I need to update my journal on my mothers tank but I'm rocking this.


----------



## Shane98270

kman said:


> Is there a reason you don't want the heater in the pump compartment? Most people put them there so you don't see equipment in the tank.


There isn't enough circulation in the pump compartment for the heater to work efficiently.


----------



## kman

Shane98270 said:


> There isn't enough circulation in the pump compartment for the heater to work efficiently.


Efficiently, perhaps not, but it does work, considering that's where the majority of people put their heaters. All of the water in the tank goes through that chamber.


----------



## HybridHerp

Actually it's because I keep forgetting to get an extension cord and the plug doesn't reach without one :S


----------



## kman

HybridHerp said:


> Actually it's because I keep forgetting to get an extension cord and the plug doesn't reach without one :S


LOL that would do it. 

Cleans up the look a lot... I definitely recommend it! (your heater may be pushing the limits of what can fit in there, though)


----------



## inka4041




----------



## Lowcountry

Shane98270 said:


> There isn't enough circulation in the pump compartment for the heater to work efficiently.


I cut a small hole in the out tube about halfway. I face it towards the heater in the compartment. Plenty of circulation and minimal flow loss.


----------



## Shane98270

Lowcountry said:


> I cut a small hole in the out tube about halfway. I face it towards the heater in the compartment. Plenty of circulation and minimal flow loss.


I upgraded to the minijet 606 and did the same thing. Works great. I was just talking about the stock pump.


----------



## TexasCichlid

My Spec V -- been running since mid 2013. For a little over a year, I have not changed the water, vacuumed, cleaned, added ferts or anything. Minor trimming of the moss and java occasionally. Just feeding and RO topoff.


----------



## Canis

That looks amazing! Love the way the plants appear to cascade on the driftwood like that!


----------



## Shane98270

Just added some more flora and fauna.










http://youtu.be/UF0Iu7znvZU 

Need the rotala and hc to grow in properly then it will be perfect.


----------



## dru

TexasCichlid said:


> My Spec V -- been running since mid 2013. For a little over a year, I have not changed the water, vacuumed, cleaned, added ferts or anything. Minor trimming of the moss and java occasionally. Just feeding and RO topoff.


Love your anubias!

Do you have snails? How do you keep them algae free?


----------



## TexasCichlid

dru said:


> Love your anubias!
> 
> Do you have snails? How do you keep them algae free?


One nerite, one amano. I don't overfeed and I limit and split the photoperiod. No problems with algae


----------



## aquanoob

dru said:


> ^Wow!
> 
> Is that baby tears (HM) or dwarf baby tears (HC)?


HC all the way! Sorry I am several months late in my reply!


----------



## jarjarstinks

My attempt at an Iwagumi aquascape in my Fluval Spec V. I'm doing a DSM using Ohko stone, Eleocharis Parvula, and Pogostemon Helferi atop ADA AS.


----------



## intermision

My most updated pictures


----------



## Hyjinx92

First of all, my sincere apologies, i happen to talk ALOT lol. Im so happy i finally found this wonderful forum! theres not to many sites that talk about this particular tank. Anyways, im new to keeping aquatic plants but im not new to keeping fish tanks. i just added my adorable little oto catfish 2 days ago, a neon dwarf gourami 4 days ago and 3 cherry shrimp 8 days ago. I also silent cycled the tank for a month prior to adding any fauna. i now do 10% water changes each morning after feeding to help acclimate the new oto "i hear they are very sensitive to any ammonia during the first month and enjoy frequent additions of freshwater". So far Its seems to keep him very calm and happy. 

Flora: 1 java fern, 2 anubias nana, java moss and 1 marimo moss ball "i want a few more low light plants that dont need to be planted in substrate but am not sure what else to add."

Ferts: So far all iv needed to use is API Leaf Zone once a week, plus a little with water changes, i also dont use the activated carbon packet unless the water gets cloudy. Luckly i haven't had to use it because of all the frequent small water changes. 

Fauna: 1 neon blue dwarf gourami, 3 cherry shrimp and 1 oto catfish "consitering adding a femail so he can have a buddy, that is if this one is makes it past one month" 

Tank specs: The basic stock pump and lighting. Although i might upgrade the lighting once that light dies out. I also cut a small hole in the tubing facing the heater to help evenly circulate the heated water. I also run the pump on low and point the output nozzle upwards and towards the glass to slow the current for the gourami. 

Heres a crummy iphone pic, also the other dwarf has been put in to another tank, sadly they dident get along as i had hoped. I suppose they would have needed a bigger tank to equally establish their territory. What plants do you guys think would be good fill out the left side of the tank? Also i do believe the tank is stocked to its limit, but if not, what other fauna could i add and how many? Oh, and any critiques are welcome because i am new to nano tanks, but i used to maintain my parents 40 gal aside from the plants, "they were consitered my moms precious babies." Again, i apologise for such a long post.


----------



## kman

^^ Gouramis need a bigger tank for more than one. But Gouramis are very territorial as you noticed. You either need only one, as you have, or you need at least 3 if not 4. When you have enough to be considered a school, they act as a school, but with only two they'll fight to the death over territory.

Otos need 2-3 to be happy. A 5 gal tank is really pushing it, size-wise, to keep two. It can be done, but you'll need to stay on top of conditions.

Otherwise it looks like you're off to a good start! The cherries may or may not make it... it depends on the Gourami and whether or not he decides they could be lunch.

You could add Crypt Parva with a root tab under it, if you want more plants, else just add more Anubias and Java ferns. Hard to go wrong with those.


----------



## Hyjinx92

Thank you for the info, and yes, iv never owned any cichlids before, so i could only go off of reserch and reviews, plus i dident know about this web sight :/ . So far he ignores the shrimps and they mostly hang out in the java fern tree. luckly they are quite large as well, so that helps. Oh and one just successfully molted last night. I have allot of time on my hands so frequent tank maintenance isent an issue, oddly enough i enjoy taking care of the tank daily, from small water changes to syphoning up detris and old food lol. I will probably get some more java fern and a different type of anubias. What do you think about hornwart or amazon swords?


----------



## kman

I don't think the stock light is strong enough for swords, but I could be wrong. Definitely need root tabs for swords, since you don't have a soil-based substrate.

Hornwort is low light, easy, and soaks up lots of nitrates, but I don't care for it personally, mostly I don't care for the appearance but also it sheds lots of little crud in the tank. Shrimp like it, though.


----------



## Hyjinx92

Actually the crypt parva looks like it would fit in rather well, maybe i could try to get them to carpet the left side of the tank? If not, perhaps i could attach it to a bit of wood? Would it grow well enough planted in plain sand with just root tabs and liquid ferts?


----------



## kman

Crypts are rooted, not tied to wood or rock. They're not really carpeting plants, normally. They'll grow fine in an inert substrate with root tabs.


----------



## Hyjinx92

Im such a plant noob -.- 
i will give it a try, thank you for the info ^_^


----------



## dulcelife

Started Feb 4th 2015. All Stock.


----------



## Hyjinx92

Wow, thats such a beautiful set up. I hope you dont mind me asking but, what plants do you have and do you use any ferts? How long do you keep the light on for and has the lighting been sufficient? I was just wondering because my java fern hasent been doing to well, its pretty close to the surface and i think i was giving it way too much light because some of its leaves were browning on the edges and tips and some were turning transparent on the tips ?~?


----------



## WDIK

1st post, this forum looks like a great resource.

Right now I'm in the research stages of setting up a Fluval Spec V as a planted tank to eventually house some Red Cherry Shrimp and a few neons.

My question is about plants that will do well with the stock light. I have read that java fern and java moss are pretty beginner friendly. What I'm really interested in are some of the "carpet" type plants I see on mesh. I see some of them referred to using acronyms, but I don't know what those acronyms stand for. 

Will any of these "carpet" type plants do well with the stock light?

Any info is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## dru

IMO the stock light will not grow any plants. Maybe it will keep anubias , etc alive but you wont see any real growth. If you have patience you may be able to carpet a low light moss. 

HC = Hemianthus callitrichoides (dwarf baby tears)

UG = Utricularia graminifolia

DHG = Dwarf Hair Grass


----------



## kman

WDIK said:


> 1st post, this forum looks like a great resource.
> 
> Right now I'm in the research stages of setting up a Fluval Spec V as a planted tank to eventually house some Red Cherry Shrimp and a few neons.
> 
> My question is about plants that will do well with the stock light. I have read that java fern and java moss are pretty beginner friendly. What I'm really interested in are some of the "carpet" type plants I see on mesh. I see some of them referred to using acronyms, but I don't know what those acronyms stand for.
> 
> Will any of these "carpet" type plants do well with the stock light?
> 
> Any info is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Java fern, Java Moss, Anubias, and maybe Crypt Parva if you add root tabs. The stock light won't grow much else. Perhaps hornwort and duckweed. But those lush carpeting plants you're seeing generally require medium-high lighting and co2 injection, unfortunately.

Neons will eat your shrimp babies. The adults MAY be ok. Otos are the only truly shrimp-safe fish.

Bump:


dru said:


> IMO the stock light will not grow any plants. Maybe it will keep anubias , etc alive but you wont see any real growth. If you have patience you may be able to carpet a low light moss.


I get new leaves and growth from the stock light in my Spec tanks.

But yes, otherwise, carpeting plants won't likely happen without significant upgrades in lighting and co2.


----------



## Longhorn

Stock lighting can grow quite a bit more. Here's my tank:










Anubias 'golden'
Cryptocoryne parva
C lutea
C blasii
C spiralis 
C wendtii (green and a reddish one)

The growth is very slow though.

That said I'll probably upgrade the lights and add co2 so I can get a carpet going.


----------



## MiamiC70

Here is mine. I set it up over the weekend and just added driftwood and a few plants today. This is my first planted and first freshwater tank.


----------



## geealexg

*Low-tech Planted Fluval Spec Tanks*

Weekly dosing with Seachem Excel and Flourish


----------



## dru

^all with the stock light?

Dang!


----------



## Entz

My modified Spec V. Wasn't totally happy with the stock filter but looks odd without it. Might move the inlet to the right behind frosting and rearrange plants. or just put the wall back in and mess with the pump...


----------



## PurdueGK




----------



## PurdueGK

I modified the stock fixture to house 5 rebel cool whites and 1 crew warm white. The stock fixture was not enough light for plants


----------



## geealexg

*5 Month Update on two Fluval Spec V Low-Tech tanks*

*"MAKING MAGIC IN GLASS BOXES"*

*Summary*
5 Month Update on two Fluval Spec V Low-Tech Nano tanks. They are fully planted, nano fish community tanks. I use the stock 7500k LED fluval lights that came with the kit, but all the plants haven been doing great so far because of additional daylight from the windows and the occasional dosing of Seachem Flourish and Excel. Algae issues have been minimal with the addition of Caridinia multidentata. Both tanks are also way overstocked with fish and shrimp species, but the water quality and fish health has been excellent so far with the use of Seachem Matrix, Seachem Stability, Seachem Purigen, and 25% water changes once a week. If you have any further questions, feel free to let me know and I'll be glad to help. I'm also open to any feedback or constructive criticism. Cheers!
_
*Leftside Fluval Spec V Tank*
*- Hardscape/Substrate: *Ohko Stone, Japanese Vinewood, Tropica Aquarium Soil Powder
*- Fish Species: *3x Clown Killifish, 1x Myanmar Black Tiger Dario, 3x Glowlight Danio, 4x Emerald Dwarf Danio, 8x Celestial Pearl Danio

*Rightside Fluval Spec V Tank*
*- Hardscape/Substrate: *Yamaya Stone, Malaysian Driftwood, Tropica Aquarium Soil Powder
*- Fish Species:* 4x Cardinal Tetra, 4x Green Neon Tetra, 5x Pygmy Cory, 2x Axelrodi Rasbora, 1x Silver Otocinclus, 1x Lampeye Panchax_

*Full View Tank Shot (Cell Phone Quality)*









*Macro Shots of some of the fauna in the tanks (Cell Phone Quality)*
Glowlight Danio (Danio choprai)









Green Neon Tetra (Paracheirodon simulans)









Clown Killifish (Epiplatys annulatus)









Pygmy Cory (Corydoras pygmaeus)









Myanmar Black Tiger Dario (Dario sp. 'Myanmar')









Celestial Pearl Danio (Danio margaritatus)


----------



## geealexg

Hey PurdueGK, that's a really interesting lighting mod for the Fluval Spec V! I love your plants and driftwood hardscape and I wish I could setup another Fluval Spec V with Endler Livebearers and Guppies just like yours.


----------



## PurdueGK

Thanks! 
Yeah the light is doing way better than expected. I am getting really good growth out of these lights. I am dosing excel every day and flourish twice a week. I have never had guppies before now but I really have enjoyed them. They provide some striking colors and are very active. I'm glad I went with guppies apposed to all neon tetras. The long finned tetra is out of place but my wife had to have him lol... 
The light cost me a total of $75 -$85. Really easy to do. I wanted to keep it as simple as possible.


----------



## PurdueGK

Geealexag
Your tanks are amazing! The celestial pearl danio is exceptional.


----------



## kman

geealexg said:


> *"MAKING MAGIC IN GLASS BOXES"*


Gorgeous setups, very nicely done!

Be careful with your killifish, however, since you have no lids on your tanks. They're known jumpers. Good luck!


----------



## geealexg

*Clown killifish*



kman said:


> Gorgeous setups, very nicely done!
> 
> Be careful with your killifish, however, since you have no lids on your tanks. They're known jumpers. Good luck!


Thanks for the feedback! I do try to keep the lid on when I don't view the tanks. I have seen them jump really high before when I was doing water changes. They also really love to hang out near the water surface.


----------



## kman

geealexg said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I do try to keep the lid on when I don't view the tanks. I have seen them jump really high before when I was doing water changes. They also really love to hang out near the water surface.


Good call. I've wanted killifish for a long time, they're gorgeous (nice shots, btw!) but they're not really compatible with my topless rimless tanks.


----------



## dru




----------



## Chubbi

dru said:


>


loving the wave point light, I've found i need to keep mine at max height though i have the smaller version for a spec 3. How do you like the aquatek reg with low bps any issues getting the right bps?


----------



## dru

The needle valve is touchy but on the 2 that I own I have them set to 1-2 bps and just never touch (or breath) on them 

My other one had issues keeping a consistent bps but it seems to have fixed itself over time


----------



## blesser13

Its have been running for a week now. Everything is stock. I want to see how the light can grow plants. I had several tanks before and i decided to go more with smaller tanks since you can create different environments for each of them. Please provide any feedback about the layout or any question about it.
Fauna:5 White Cloud Mountain minnow, 4 Albino Cherry Barb, 1 Albino bristlenose dwarf.


----------



## geealexg

*Compliment*



blesser13 said:


> Its have been running for a week now. Everything is stock. I want to see how the light can grow plants. I had several tanks before and i decided to go more with smaller tanks since you can create different environments for each of them. Please provide any feedback about the layout or any question about it.
> Fauna:5 White Cloud Mountain minnow, 4 Albino Cherry Barb, 1 Albino bristlenose dwarf.
> 
> View attachment 492858


Your planted setup looks awesome! I use the stock LED lights also but I supplement the plants with some indirect natural sunlight.


----------



## jasa73

To those of you injecting C02, are you using a diffuser in the filter? If so which one?


----------



## lydianquinn

My tank, housing 1 rosetail betta and 1 nerite snail


----------



## bradleyjames77

*Started my spec V yesterday*

I need to retie my Java fern. There floating all crazy


----------



## smug vic

I don't know what's even living in my Spec V


----------



## Powerclown

smug vic said:


> View attachment 494169
> 
> 
> I don't know what's even living in my Spec V


The tank looks super cool,I like the wilderness ,don't trim ....


----------



## Cdugan

Here's my temporary fluval 5! I'll be completely changing it when I get settled back at school in August. 

Right now I've got java ferns, marimo moss balls, two amazon swords, 1 anubias nana, some of those bulb things (only one has sprouted) and some unknown plant that maybe one of you could identify (it's the one in the back left that is covered in black hair algae) 

It's currently housed with 5 white mountain minnows and is currently stock except for a heater (marina maybe?) 



















and here's the plant that hopefully someone can identify


----------



## PepperyT

I'm drooling over that tank. Love it!!


----------



## r0ck0

This is my first freshwater aquarium. I used to have a couple saltwater reef tanks so I thought this would be a breeze. Finding balance is harder than I thought it would be. Finally think its coming around with just a little bit of thread algae left.

Since I already had the RO/DI filter I'm using that reminerlized with seachem equilibrium and alkalinity buffer, 7gh and 4kh. In the tank its stock filter with biomax and purigen, heater and co2 diffuser are in the pump chamber. Water top off is done automatically by a tom's aqua lifter pump with pure RO/DI. Doing EI dosing and weekly water changes. Using a pressurized co2 setup with parts I got from [Ebay Link Removed]

Livestock is 2 male and 4 female celestial pearl danio, 1 amano shrimp, 2 nerite snails, and a some red cherry shrimp. The CPDs have been spawning but I haven't tried raising them. And some plants.

http://imgur.com/a/TDGUo


----------



## smug vic

r0ck0 said:


> This is my first freshwater aquarium. I used to have a couple saltwater reef tanks so I thought this would be a breeze. Finding balance is harder than I thought it would be. Finally think its coming around with just a little bit of thread algae left.
> 
> Since I already had the RO/DI filter I'm using that reminerlized with seachem equilibrium and alkalinity buffer, 7gh and 4kh. In the tank its stock filter with biomax and purigen, heater and co2 diffuser are in the pump chamber. Water top off is done automatically by a tom's aqua lifter pump with pure RO/DI. Doing EI dosing and weekly water changes. Using a pressurized co2 setup with parts I got from [Ebay Link Removed]
> 
> Livestock is 2 male and 4 female celestial pearl danio, 1 amano shrimp, 2 nerite snails, and a some red cherry shrimp. The CPDs have been spawning but I haven't tried raising them. And some plants.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/TDGUo


you have quite the setup for your little fluval spec! awesome.


----------



## Entz

r0ck0 said:


> This is my first freshwater aquarium. I used to have a couple saltwater reef tanks so I thought this would be a breeze. Finding balance is harder than I thought it would be. Finally think its coming around with just a little bit of thread algae left.
> 
> Since I already had the RO/DI filter I'm using that reminerlized with seachem equilibrium and alkalinity buffer, 7gh and 4kh. In the tank its stock filter with biomax and purigen, heater and co2 diffuser are in the pump chamber. Water top off is done automatically by a tom's aqua lifter pump with pure RO/DI. Doing EI dosing and weekly water changes. Using a pressurized co2 setup with parts I got from [Ebay Link Removed]
> 
> Livestock is 2 male and 4 female celestial pearl danio, 1 amano shrimp, 2 nerite snails, and a some red cherry shrimp. The CPDs have been spawning but I haven't tried raising them. And some plants.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/TDGUo


Very nice! Spec V is the perfect tank for CPDs imo. More likely to feel comfortable in a smaller tank.


----------



## Cdugan

PepperyT said:


> I'm drooling over that tank. Love it!!


whose tank are you drooling over? smug vics? cause I know I am haha


----------



## smug vic

Cdugan said:


> whose tank are you drooling over? smug vics? cause I know I am haha


Haha thanks! but my tank is more neglect than actually planned. I can't see the pictures of your tank I don't know if its the way they are uploaded or whatnot but it just shows little x's.


----------



## Rushdoggie

I do not have the aquascaping skills of some people, but here is my Spec V:










Home to the worlds stupidest betta, a handful of Clown Killies and an unknown number of red cherry shrimp and MTS. Theres a few bladder snails in there too, I think. Stock everything except I added a heater and extra filter media in the filter chamber.

I have a couple of windelov (sp?), a anubias, a mini lotus, and several unknowns. My plants are in fabric pots with sand and ferts so I can move them around as I want to. I recently added some bits of Monosolenium tenerum to the driftwood and I hope it stays alive. It was kind of falling apart and brown at the edges when I got it. 

My Betta was nearly dead from ammonia burns and had massive fin rot when I got him. In his life he has gone from a cup, to a 1/2 gallon tank, to a gallon heated bowl (when he came here), to a 2.5 gallon heated aquarium, to now a 5 gallon with friends. His fins healed and they are huge. He has too much fin to chase anything down, and no one is afraid of him. He sleeps a lot.

"what! I'm sleeping here"









I had 5 killies but they had children and a couple have made it big enough to swim with the pack. I am really growing fond of these guys. You can see one of the babies at 1 o'clock.


----------



## Cdugan

smug vic said:


> Haha thanks! but my tank is more neglect than actually planned. I can't see the pictures of your tank I don't know if its the way they are uploaded or whatnot but it just shows little x's.


it still looks awesome though! and huh, that's weird... I'll try to upload an updated picture cause i trimmed some plants and swapped the driftwood out. plus the bulb is less than 1/2 away from the top as opposed to half the tank.


----------



## Daisy Mae

*Lots of nice tanks here*

I'll share.
One month old, cycled now and houses one veil tail betta, four white cloud minnows, two corys, one nerite. Plants are anubias (?lanceolata unlabeled from Petsmart), water wisteria, ludwigia, Marimo moss ball, Java moss, and some loose and glued 'spiky' moss meant for another tank. 
Stock lights at nine hours, stock filter, 10W heater bumps the temp up to 23 deg C, flourish comp two drops per week, gravel substrate and found river rocks. Growing well enough to suit me and so far no algae that I can see. Nerite poops a bit so there must be some at least that it can eat, heh. 








Bump:


dulcelife said:


> Started Feb 4th 2015. All Stock.


Really nice!


----------



## jo.jacques

Hey! I recently sold my bigger Hight tech tank since I didn't have time to take good care of it, and now I'm looking to get a Spec V....

Apparently people are putting the heater in the overflow compartment?
Do you have to use a very small 25W heater to do that or a regular 50W heater fits in there??


----------



## Daisy Mae

*Heater*



jo.jacques said:


> Hey! I recently sold my bigger Hight tech tank since I didn't have time to take good care of it, and now I'm looking to get a Spec V....
> 
> Apparently people are putting the heater in the overflow compartment?
> Do you have to use a very small 25W heater to do that or a regular 50W heater fits in there??


Hi jo.jacques - I used a 10W fixed temp heater, in the overflow compartment. My house is constant 20-21 degrees so it is just enough to get the temp up to about 23. When I was looking it looked like the 17W Marina would also fit, if you need the temp a little higher. 
I just measured the compartment, an 8.5 inch long heater would be completely submerged as long as it's not too thick. The thinner dimension should be no more than 3 cm or 1-1/8 inch so it can slip between the outflow hose and the wall.


----------



## r0ck0

I use a 25w hydor. Not sure about the 50w version but there is a lot of room with the 25w in there.


----------



## jo.jacques

Awesome, thanks a lot fellas!


----------



## VascoLoco

*My Spec V*


----------



## spec33

just a hardscape so far. gonna be lowtech. sorry for the phone picture










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaWorldSucks

*My Spec V*

I just set this tank up. My damn cat pulled half the plants out last night!! GRRR!! If anyone has any suggestions on a lid mod to cover the center hole I would love to hear it.


----------



## Fornstar

*Mine In The Works!!*

I know this is an old thread, but here is mine. Its a really new set up. Trying my hand at an Iwagumi style:grin2:


----------



## [email protected]

Just set mine up yesterday. Ordered a Finnex Stingray today. Mostly Anubius varieties, there is a Java Fern back left and some Narrow Leaf Chain Sword (Pygmy sword?) back right but it's not staying.

Day 1...


----------



## JD_Aqua

I just recently set this up, it was just sitting around collecting dust until I got bored


----------



## ohheywhatsuphello

This thread's been so helpful. Here is mine.


----------



## hachi

ohheywhatsuphello said:


> This thread's been so helpful. Here is mine.


Looks awesome! What plants do you have in there?


----------



## ohheywhatsuphello

hachi said:


> Looks awesome! What plants do you have in there?


Thanks!

Green Cabomba
Dwarf Sag
S. Repens
Juncus Repenscabomba
Crypt Becketii
Anubias Nana
Rotala Indica?
Ludwigia Repens
Val Spiralis
Val Tort
Hygro Sp.
Marimo Moss Ball
Amazon Frogbit


----------



## geealexg

*"Enclosed Worlds"*










"As much as it is challenging to create a healthy and thriving fish tank, there is something fascinating about cultivating miniature ecosystems on a small desk – having live fish, shrimps, plants, and micro-infusoria co-existing with one another inside small, enclosed environments. Nano tanks are a constant reminder of the immense power & responsibility that humans have in shaping our natural world and that life thrives within our oceans, rivers, and water bodies within a delicate balance." 
(literally--nano tanks can crash faster than larger aquariums)

Latest Fluval Spec V Aquascape (3 months old): Riparian Riverstream Nano Biotope (Southeast Asia) with Celestial Pearl Danios, Emerald Dwarf Danios, Scarlet Badis

















Some of the Emerald Dwarf Danios (Celestichthys erythromicron, 2cm in size) sparring:
Part 1: The Staredown.








Part 2: The Wrestling Match.









Some of the Celestial Pearl Danios (Celestichthys margaritatus, 2cm in size) shoaling:









A Scarlet Badis (Dario dario) rising into the light









And it is shocking that CRS/CBS shrimp can actually breed in a 2 Gallon Fluval Spec tank (~5-10 new shrimplets per month). 









More New "Enclosed Worlds" incoming...


----------



## Mattster

Here's mine! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parrotsfeather

Nice to see someone else likes ecosystem tanks too! Before my 5 year hiatus I had a 10gal coldwater stream, a 20L Asia swamp full of gouramis, and a 20L Amazon stream. I love seeing a snapshot of fish and plants that would naturally be found together. : )

--Kaifyre


----------



## Fornstar

I just redid my yesterday. The pic is not the best. I am trying to learn to use my wifes camera. 

Specs are in the thread in my signature:









Matt


----------



## aquaticaddict

Really nice Matt! roud:


----------



## Amphiprion1

This spec V was set up the third week of January 2016. Light is low, ~40 umol or so. It is high tech with an in-tank atomizer and roughly about 1/2 to 1/3 EI. Growth is on the slow side, but controlled and very little to no algae. Waiting on a few more additions to complete the layout.


----------



## Fornstar

Looks Awesome. What Atomizer are you using and where do you put it? I am using just a cheap Fluval diffuser and its placed under sponge filter.

Matt



Amphiprion1 said:


> This spec V was set up the third week of January 2016. Light is low, ~40 umol or so. It is high tech with an in-tank atomizer and roughly about 1/2 to 1/3 EI. Growth is on the slow side, but controlled and very little to no algae. Waiting on a few more additions to complete the layout.


----------



## Amphiprion1

Fornstar said:


> Looks Awesome. What Atomizer are you using and where do you put it? I am using just a cheap Fluval diffuser and its placed under sponge filter.
> 
> Matt


Thanks! 

I'm using the 50mm atomizer by Intense from GLA. It is currently positioned mostly in the pump chamber next to the return and heater. I had to thread it through the filtration chamber, though. This minimizes bubbling up through the sponge. I may get the occasional bubble through the sponge, but it's infrequent, likely due to bubble size from the atomizer. Could probably be minimized even more if it is positioned by using the suction cups to keep it closer to the pump.

One word about these, though, is mine took a lot of pressure--as in over 45 psi, even without leaks.


----------



## Fornstar

Amphiprion1 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm using the 50mm atomizer by Intense from GLA. It is currently positioned mostly in the pump chamber next to the return and heater. I had to thread it through the filtration chamber, though. This minimizes bubbling up through the sponge. I may get the occasional bubble through the sponge, but it's infrequent, likely due to bubble size from the atomizer. Could probably be minimized even more if it is positioned by using the suction cups to keep it closer to the pump.
> 
> One word about these, though, is mine took a lot of pressure--as in over 45 psi, even without leaks.



I have had my eye on those and its nice to see that it will work. Any excuse to upgrade mine. I dont have any bubbles coming up from the filter compartment. I do have the lower intake block, which in theory should keep a constant downward flow in the filter compartment. Couple that with the large surface area of the sponge and I think I am getting pretty good diffusion. 

I am running a 10lbs bottle and dual regular for my CO2 so pressure requirements arent an issue.

Thanks for the info.

Matt


----------



## pandacory

I have been looking at the spec V for a desktop tank. I am having trouble finding info on the exact co2 system and which diffusers and heaters will work together in the filter compartment with the stock pump and/or the minijet 606 upgrade.

Please post pics of your filter compartment. Thanks!


----------



## Fornstar

pandacory said:


> I have been looking at the spec V for a desktop tank. I am having trouble finding info on the exact co2 system and which diffusers and heaters will work together in the filter compartment with the stock pump and/or the minijet 606 upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> Please post pics of your filter compartment. Thanks!



Minijet 606 is no longer in production. I would also like to know of a replacement pump. Would like more ghp. 

Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manfjourde

Amphiprion1 said:


> This spec V was set up the third week of January 2016. Light is low, ~40 umol or so. It is high tech with an in-tank atomizer and roughly about 1/2 to 1/3 EI. Growth is on the slow side, but controlled and very little to no algae. Waiting on a few more additions to complete the


I really like your layout. What substrates are you using and are those river type rocks anything special?


----------



## overgrown

My tank has no inhabitants yet (waiting on a shipping order of chili rasboras) but here it is. Also, I'm going to have to rip out all the anubias as I used to much glue and made it look terrible, and I want to trim off the roots to make it look cleaner. 

Will be adding pressurized CO2 and my colony of RCS as well. I've done the mod to seal the bypass slits, and drilled holes in the return tube. I use a 50 watt heater and a Finnex 16" Fugeray Planted+. The 660nm reds really do bring out more color in my rotala and ludwigia than in my tank with the plain 24/7 finnex. 

I love this tank.


----------



## aquaticaddict

My first planted tank. Pretty happy with it for now. Keeping a betta, amano shrimp, and RCS. It's been changing weekly, but I might leave it alone for a while to work on other projects.

Thanks to all who posted and provided information. I read through this entire thread before posting!


----------



## end3r.P

The latest shot of mine. Dealing with a little hair algae and a couple of Buces are out of place. The HC is filling in nicely though, especially with Excel only. Home to a betta and three nerite snails.


----------



## Amphiprion1

manfjourde said:


> I really like your layout. What substrates are you using and are those river type rocks anything special?


Thanks. The dark substrate is ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia and the lighter reddish gravel is CaribSea Super Naturals Rio Grande. The sand is Estes natural sand.

The rocks are plain river stones cherry picked from a couple of bags from Home Depot. Don't remember the exact brand, but they were just in the garden section.


----------



## Shadey

ooooh these are all so pretty.

I splurged on rocks and a new substrate, and redid mine this weekend. I don't regret a thing.

it's going to be a bit for the plants to grow in though lol.


----------



## zenquarium




----------



## zenquarium




----------



## Fornstar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShrimpCardinal




----------



## manfjourde

First tank, just planted, everything stock.


----------



## Amphiprion1

Update of mine. Probably going to end up tossing the Val. It looks great, but even with substrate dividers, it is CRAZY invasive. It takes just a few days for half a dozen shoots to pop up across the tank.



Any suggestions on something to fill the void that works in moderate to low light?


----------



## AquaAurora

zenquarium said:


>


a 5g-ish tank is *WAAAAAAY too small *to keep a better sorority in! You need a bare minimum 10g, for that many girls 20g long woudl be better! They don't have enough room to each hose their own territory/private area. They will be stressed and it will get ugly. Please upgrade them to a densely planted 10-20g long or separate them out before they get aggressive and hurt eachother.


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog




----------



## agfish12

What light is everyone using on their specs?! Thinking of either fluval or current USA satellite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agfish12

Fugeray*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Julie7778

Hey guys! I just got a fluval spec and want to upgrade the lighting. I'm thinking diy co2 and growing a Monte Carlo or DHG carpet. 

So the problem is, I have a AquaticLife t5 HO light fixture, it's bulbs are 18" and one is a 6000K 18W bulb and the other is a 18W roseate bulb. 36W would be a lot for a 5.6g, so I was thinking of having shorter lighting periods. What do you all think? Thanks.


----------



## Fishkeeper13

10 days planted Spec V. Low tech


----------



## pigpak

I recently set up this spec V with the critters and plants from a neglected spec II. The betta fish is a new addition and I was going to keep this a shrimp only tank, but this guy was just so pretty and there so much swimming space that the shrimps don't use! The plants are still a little sad from being neglected for months in the last tank. It was pretty much entirely overrun by the flame moss. Excited to see this tank settle.
I might eventually upgrade to the planted+ 24/7, mostly because of the features, I'm sure the stock light will be bright enough.


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog

pigpak said:


> I recently set up this spec V with the critters and plants from a neglected spec II. The betta fish is a new addition and I was going to keep this a shrimp only tank, but this guy was just so pretty and there so much swimming space that the shrimps don't use! The plants are still a little sad from being neglected for months in the last tank. It was pretty much entirely overrun by the flame moss. Excited to see this tank settle.
> I might eventually upgrade to the planted+ 24/7, mostly because of the features, I'm sure the stock light will be bright enough.


Lovely tank and a beautiful Betta!


----------



## dru

Hoping some of the stauro sproutlets start growing or I will trim and replant next WC


----------



## second

A recent re-do


----------



## Bigwolf

How many of you here have had problems with detritus worms on spec setups? 

Thanks


----------



## bsantucci

Bigwolf said:


> How many of you here have had problems with detritus worms on spec setups?
> 
> Thanks


what's your definition of problems in this case? I have worms, but see no problem with it. My betta picks them off here and there and aside from that they don't cause any harm.


----------



## Bigwolf

I know that they can't cause any harm, but I am curious to know if this affects all Fluval Specs? But sometimes Planarias can appear also.. it happened with me in the first setup. and they can be harmful.. 

I have had tanks all my life and never faced any problems with detritus worms, I just don't like to see them climbing my tank... and by the research that I have been doing it's quite common on Spec 3.. Probably due to bad filtration.. My Spec 3 has a betta, and I had to reduce the flow with a Fluval Sponge Pre Filter in the exit of the Pump. It made things worse.. I am trying to figure out a way to improve filtration without affect my Betta.. 

Bump:


zenquarium said:


>


HI Zenaquarium,

Is your fluval spec 3 full stock? How are you controlling the water flow for your betta? Have you had detritus showing up?

Thanks


----------



## second

geealexg said:


> "As much as it is challenging to create a healthy and thriving fish tank, there is something fascinating about cultivating miniature ecosystems on a small desk – having live fish, shrimps, plants, and micro-infusoria co-existing with one another inside small, enclosed environments. Nano tanks are a constant reminder of the immense power & responsibility that humans have in shaping our natural world and that life thrives within our oceans, rivers, and water bodies within a delicate balance."
> (literally--nano tanks can crash faster than larger aquariums)
> 
> Latest Fluval Spec V Aquascape (3 months old): Riparian Riverstream Nano Biotope (Southeast Asia) with Celestial Pearl Danios, Emerald Dwarf Danios, Scarlet Badis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the Emerald Dwarf Danios (Celestichthys erythromicron, 2cm in size) sparring:
> Part 1: The Staredown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part 2: The Wrestling Match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the Celestial Pearl Danios (Celestichthys margaritatus, 2cm in size) shoaling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Scarlet Badis (Dario dario) rising into the light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is shocking that CRS/CBS shrimp can actually breed in a 2 Gallon Fluval Spec tank (~5-10 new shrimplets per month).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More New "Enclosed Worlds" incoming...


Very cool


----------



## SpecV

Here is my Spec V. I have had it running about a month its my first try at a nano tank and planted. I have a finnex planted + 20" light bar, fluval c02 system and 3 stage filter intake. If someone who knows plants could identify the 3 foreground plants I would appreciate it  I threw away the plant package names for some dumb reason I cant remember what they are. The plant on the left I thought was supposed to stay small it was the size of the middle plant when everything was added its shooting up fast, I don't think this is a foreground plant I envisioned. I have a betta, 5 neon tetras and 4 ghost shrimp. Tank is cloudy in this picture from water clarifier after stirring up the Amazonian substrate  Any feedback comments/advice would be appreciated.


----------



## lasttycoon

Setting up a spec v for an office tank. Is everyone still recommending the Finnex light? I'm hoping to do low tech medium light tank but want to keep the cost down. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## proper.noun

lasttycoon said:


> Setting up a spec v for an office tank. Is everyone still recommending the Finnex light? I'm hoping to do low tech medium light tank but want to keep the cost down.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




Have you received your Spec yet? The upgraded light that comes with the newest version of the Spec's is pretty powerful and you may not need to buy a Finnex. 

2 days ago someone posted pictures of their Spec tank, it's upgraded light had grown out a full carpet of dwarf hair grass in 5 weeks without injecting co2. I've seen the new light in person as well and I think it's really bright.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prm

proper.noun said:


> Have you received your Spec yet? The upgraded light that comes with the newest version of the Spec's is pretty powerful and you may not need to buy a Finnex.
> 
> 2 days ago someone posted pictures of their Spec tank, it's upgraded light had grown out a full carpet of dwarf hair grass in 5 weeks without injecting co2. I've seen the new light in person as well and I think it's really bright.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was jimmeh lee that posted it in the thread that I started, its worth a look. After seeing his spec v I figured I would give the stock lights a try before spending more money.


----------



## natiedean24

Here is my recently rescaped Spec V. This picture is day 12 after replanting. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanswis

*Please help a beginner out!!!!*

I have a Fluval Spec V 5 gallon aquarium and I want to grow a DHG carpet in this tank with an iwagumi aquascape. I plan to use ADA Aquasoil for my substrate and I will probably make a DIY CO2 system. 
*
Question 1:* I'm going to replace the original light that comes with the tank, which light do you recommend for a DHG carpet? The tank is 17.2"L x 6.3"W x 10.6"H and I plan to use ADA Aquasoil. The room it will be in is somewhat bright.

*Question 2:* How many inches will i need to have of the ADA Aquasoil in order to have a lush DHG carpet?

*Question 3:* I am planning a dry start, how long do I need to run my light, and when will I be able to flood the tank with water? How many days will I have to mist for? 

*Question 4:* How often will I have to fertilize with API Root Tabs, and do I have to put the root tabs in before I plant my Hairgrass? 

Any other advice to help me avoid a rookie mistake would be awesome!
Thanks so much!! :smile2:


----------



## Reivyn124

Here's mine!


----------



## rootsnshoots

*Current Spec V*

This tank has been running for nearly 1 year, with many renditions! 

In part due to the difficulty of its dimensions, and the need to upgrade the lighting. The dwarf hair grass is not doing too well in the back, so I may need to get a better light if I decide to keep this tank.

Its extremely hard to scape as I've now been told, that the dimensions do not allow for a perfect 'rule of thirds'. 
My advice is if you really want to get into aquascaping, do not buy this tank, but go for one of the more expensive cubes.

My favourite view is always on the side of the tank.

Currently, it has the stock light and a short Fluval light in the front, attached to the plastic divider.
There are about 15 mosquito rasboras, 3 shrimp and 5 tetras.
Substrate is Fluval.
Tropica canister CO2


----------



## zarrow

Hi guys, This is my first post here. Just started a planted tank a week ago. I am totally new to the hobby ( thanks to my 5 year old  ). First week hasn't been easy. I am using aquasoil so ammonia has been pretty high. I have done 2 50% WC during the week to bring the ammonia levels down. Both times while siphoning the water, st bihar and repens kept popping out of the substrate lol and I am already getting tired of replanting them. Plants are kinda half melting but I do see new growth. Perhaps I should leave the tank alone for the next 2 weeks so the plants can take hold. Well enough rambling. Here is my spec v 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MUTigers

zarrow said:


> Hi guys, This is my first post here. Just started a planted tank a week ago. I am totally new to the hobby ( thanks to my 5 year old  ). First week hasn't been easy. I am using aquasoil so ammonia has been pretty high. I have done 2 50% WC during the week to bring the ammonia levels down. Both times while siphoning the water, st bihar and repens kept popping out of the substrate lol and I am already getting tired of replanting them. Plants are kinda half melting but I do see new growth. Perhaps I should leave the tank alone for the next 2 weeks so the plants can take hold. Well enough rambling. Here is my spec v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Welcome! I love your aqua scape! I'm hoping to do something similar in the near future


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zarrow

rootsnshoots said:


> This tank has been running for nearly 1 year, with many renditions!
> 
> 
> 
> In part due to the difficulty of its dimensions, and the need to upgrade the lighting. The dwarf hair grass is not doing too well in the back, so I may need to get a better light if I decide to keep this tank.
> 
> 
> 
> Its extremely hard to scape as I've now been told, that the dimensions do not allow for a perfect 'rule of thirds'.
> 
> My advice is if you really want to get into aquascaping, do not buy this tank, but go for one of the more expensive cubes.
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite view is always on the side of the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, it has the stock light and a short Fluval light in the front, attached to the plastic divider.
> 
> There are about 15 mosquito rasboras, 3 shrimp and 5 tetras.
> 
> Substrate is Fluval.
> 
> Tropica canister CO2




Nice. How do you keep everything suspended upside down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zarrow

MUTigers said:


> Welcome! I love your aqua scape! I'm hoping to do something similar in the near future
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks MUTigers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illusived

Substrate: MTS with Fluval Plant and Shrimp Stratum cap
Lighting: Stock (Put a screen over it as it was giving me hair/thread algae and since then have not seen it come back)
Photo-period: 7 hours
Co2: None
Filter: Stock Sponge with Seachem Matrix Bio Media and Purigen
Ferts: Thrive all in one (Bought @ NilocG) 
Scape: Ohko Stone (Bought @ Buceplant)
Fauna: Neocaridina davidi var Yellow and Amano Shrimp
Plants: Monte Carlo (Bought here) and Bucephalandra Little Red Star (Bought @ Buceplant)

Up and running for a month now. Only planned on using the Monte Carlo but for some reason got the buce as well. Wasn't sure what to do with it so I stuck it where it is right now.


----------



## kalan850

This Is Marley, my black orchid betta and his home. I'm thinking of trying a carpet plant in this scape. Anyone grow any with the stock light(I believe it to be the newer brighter model)?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JEFF9922

love the look with just the anubis ^^^^^


----------



## Maclyri

albino_pleco said:


> Here is mine in various states. Love the overflow filter box, easy to hide some of the mechanical stuff.




How is the pleco doing in there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Been up and running for a month! This is Mercutio in his SPEC V


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalan850

JEFF9922 said:


> love the look with just the anubis ^^^^^


Thanks I appreciate it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kalan850

Maclyri said:


> Been up and running for a month! This is Mercutio in his SPEC V
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool. What are the black rings on the right hand side?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

kalan850 said:


> Cool. What are the black rings on the right hand side?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk




It's a decorative dish thing that is partially behind the tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalan850

Maclyri said:


> It's a decorative dish thing that is partially behind the tank
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


O I c. Have you thought of putting up window frosting on the back glass? I'm thinking of doing it to mine. It give a translucent feel while hiding background objects.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## travellife

https://goo.gl/photos/AuYx8gnV2uichqSy9

travellife


----------



## Maclyri

kalan850 said:


> O I c. Have you thought of putting up window frosting on the back glass? I'm thinking of doing it to mine. It give a translucent feel while hiding background objects.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk




I don't mind seeing it through the tank! And the tank will move in the next few months anyway so it's not a big deal to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travellife

Fluval Spec V album

https://goo.gl/photos/hts3tJJXbkETi13x9

travellife


----------



## kalan850

travellife said:


> https://goo.gl/photos/AuYx8gnV2uichqSy9
> 
> travellife


Very cool. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## agfish12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalan850

agfish12 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning fish. Hey what light are you using?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## agfish12

kalan850 said:


> Stunning fish. Hey what light are you using?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk




It's the finnex planted+ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rootsnshoots

agfish12 said:


> It's the finnex planted+
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great light, and looks good on the tank. What else are you going to grow?


----------



## rootsnshoots

aquanoob said:


> 2x Marineland hidden LED units+ DIY CO2
> 
> Bump: Sorry wrong pic before... Here is a shot of the whole tank


Really lovely.

Moving the largest rock to the right has helped balance out the dark wall on the left. Someone at our LFS once commented that the best way to design a spec V is by having all the large, heavy items on the side of the wall, emphasising a > shape in this tank - because this tank's dimensions are off, you can't apply the rule of thirds. However, I think that by having some tall hair grass on the left, the large rock is in the right place.

You can probably add more stock to the tank. Mine is a year old, and I have 15 mosquito raspboras, 5 tetras, and 3 shrimp.

Bump:


Randizzzle said:


> Just getting back into the hobby after a 6 year hiatus. Bought a Spec V to ease myself back into things. Always wanted to do a nano tank and iwagumi so here goes!
> 
> Substrate: Eco Complete
> 
> Stock Lighting
> 
> Hardscape: 5 Seiryu stones
> 
> Fauna: 6 Boraras brigittae (Mosquito Rasbora), 2 amano shrimp
> 
> Flora: dwarf hairgrass, tall hairgrass?
> 
> Ferts: Daily 2 ml Flourish Excel, Kent Pro-Plant few times a week.
> 
> Here was my initial layout. Didn't really put much thought into it and just excitedly wanted to get plants and water in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After about 2 days, realized that the hardscape was rushed. Pulled all the plants and redid the hardscape with a bit more precision and thought. First layout was flat, lacked depth and didn't really accentuate the stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally put the heater into the filter compartment and added a black background. Taken a couple days ago with a point and shoot, caught some good stills with the schooling mosquito rasbora.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how I feel about the shadow in the front now that I'm looking at it again pic after pic..
> 
> Also, the hairgrass is not really thriving to say the least. Some stems are turning brown, kinda withering in the current, but there are runners so that's reassuring. Was thinking about trimming them down a bit, hoping that will freshen things up and start some new growth? Co2 should be coming here in 2 days so I can't wait for things to finally be able to fill in and start to see some real growth.
> 
> Anyways, let me know what you you all think! It's been really fun to get back into the sway of things and re-learn everything. (LED lights were a shocker to me) what happened to CF's?! But yeah, great thread looking forward to seeing what we can all do with this little system.


Very nice iwagumi attempt with the Spec!

Bump:


illusived said:


> Substrate: MTS with Fluval Plant and Shrimp Stratum cap
> Lighting: Stock (Put a screen over it as it was giving me hair/thread algae and since then have not seen it come back)
> Photo-period: 7 hours
> Co2: None
> Filter: Stock Sponge with Seachem Matrix Bio Media and Purigen
> Ferts: Thrive all in one (Bought @ NilocG)
> Scape: Ohko Stone (Bought @ Buceplant)
> Fauna: Neocaridina davidi var Yellow and Amano Shrimp
> Plants: Monte Carlo (Bought here) and Bucephalandra Little Red Star (Bought @ Buceplant)
> 
> Up and running for a month now. Only planned on using the Monte Carlo but for some reason got the buce as well. Wasn't sure what to do with it so I stuck it where it is right now.


Update? How are the plants doing now with the stock light?


----------



## hritchie

Here's mine. No one but a few ramshorns felt like being photographed tonight but there are 5 CPDs, 1 Amano shrimp and a zebra nerite in there.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hachi

Hey everyone. I have the updated Spec V, with the new, stronger light. I've also got a 20 long with a Finnex Stingray on it, and the Fluval light feels much brighter. I've been having more algae issues with this tank, as well. I've also contacted Fluval and asked about the PAR on the new light, but they didn't have any info on it. What's your guys' thoughts on the new light? Thanks!


----------



## Scalare102079

Just getting going. Tank is about 3 months old and I have rescaped it yet again. Light is a kessil 160we tuna sun. ADA substrate and CO2 systems. Currently looking for some P. helferi to place in front of the driftwood. Small school of Chili Rasbora and a pair of Apisto. agassizii "Fire Red". Sorry for the clutter, today is heavy feed and a maintenance day!


----------



## Beefy Fish

Hi all,

This is my Spec V.

Stock light
Added eheim media
Added purigen
Added mini heater
Added filter floss

ADA Aquasoil

Stock:
1 male betta
10+ blood red shrimp (just found 9 babies a few weeks ago)

Tank has been up and running for about a year and a half.

No dosing ferts

15% water change every other week.

Never have to clean the glass for algae, guess there is a good balance.

Anyways, thought id share my little tank that im proud of. Thanks for looking!




























Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonA

This is going to be my first planted tank. I haven't had an aquarium in about 30 years. Hardscape is done I think...


----------



## BettaBettas

JonA said:


> This is going to be my first planted tank. I haven't had an aquarium in about 30 years. Hardscape is done I think...


 Wow nice hardscape! what type of rock is that?


----------



## JonA

BettaBettas said:


> Wow nice hardscape! what type of rock is that?


Thanks. Pretty sure it's just lava rock. I found it in my yard. The smaller ones are from a bag of BBQ lava rock.


----------



## Science Seuss

Just set mine up. First tank in years since i had to tear down my old 39g tall mid light, and 2.5g high light.










I used Fluval plant and srimp stratum... wow! This substrate is super dusty! rise it well... I wish I had rined more. Anyway, I've got the Fluval mini CO2 system with a ceramuc diffuser in the pump compartment. Got a little 50 w heater in there too! Sealed up the lower intake. So far the oly plants are some small anubius, crypts, java fern, and a broken marmo ball. Gonna see what I can geow with the new stock light. Gonna put a bumch of shrimp, a couple nerite snails, and maybe some microrasbora or galaxy danios in there.

Dosing recomendations? Thoughts?

Cheers!


----------



## JonA

Here's mine today.


----------



## DaneDad

*My first tank !*

Hello all. I have really enjoyed seeing everyone's Spec V creations. This is my first foray into marine pets, and tried to keep it simple and relatively easy to maintain.. the Spec V seemed to be perfect for a Betta, and eventually a couple of nerite snails once the tank is solidly established (and I am sure I can keep Fred alive !) I am a week in, and the tank is already cycled (took 4 days)! I know it is a controversial practice but I did a fish in cycle utilizing Tetra Safe Start, CaribSea instant aquarium substrate, and treated the water with Prime several days before introducing Fred to the tank. I tried to use live plants that were durable, so the java fern and anubius fit the bill. Fred has already gifted me with 2 bubble nests as well ! The next upcoming challenge is my first cleaning, and I intend to only do 20% water changes every 1-2 weeks depending on how my nitrate levels are doing. Any feedback, advice or criticism are welcomed !


----------



## sick1166

*another v*

stock spec v rocking 8 months


----------



## VSA

Simple set up as the tank doesn't have any permanent residents at the moment


----------



## DaneDad

*Update to new tank set-up*

Wanted to update in case anyone is interested, 4th week in. My tank parameters are good...(actually great. ) 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites and 5 or less nitrates after 2 water changes. My betta survived (an accomplishment on my part lol !!!) as have the plants. I am having a bit of an algae battle (brown diatom and a bit of hair algae) which from "googling" seems to be normal in a new nano. I have added a Zebra nerite (Ethel) to help combat this a bit, along with water changes. I have also added a cuttle bone to help the snail in his endeavors to be healthy. The coconut hut was not a hit, so I have added a betta log to the bottom of the tank, and a floating log to the top. The floating log has been a great hit !!! Fred loves trolling through it, and built a killer bubble nest in it (although I am sure he is totally pissed at me for destroying it in today's tank cleaning  ) In any case, I am, enjoying my delve into "hairless" pets.. as are coincidentally my dogs, who thoroughly enjoy watching the tank  I also, during the cleaning today, pulled the carbon filter and added in a a Purigen filter. I placed the established ceramic Fluval media in the upper filter chamber, and the Purigen in the lower.


----------



## DaneDad

Wanted to update in case anyone is interested, 4th week in. My tank parameters are good...(actually great. ) 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites and 5 or less nitrates after 2 water changes. My betta survived (an accomplishment on my part lol !!!) as have the plants. I am having a bit of an algae battle (brown diatom and a bit of hair algae) which from "googling" seems to be normal in a new nano. I have added a Zebra nerite to help combat this a bit, along with water changes. I have also added a cuttle bone to help the snail in his endeavors to be healthy. The coconut hut was not a hit, so I have added a betta log to the bottom of the tank, and a floating log to the top. The floating log has been a great hit !!! Fred loves trolling through it, and built a killer bubble nest in it (although I am sure he is totally pissed at me for destroying it in today's tank cleaning  ) In any case, I am, enjoying my delve into "hairless" pets.. as are coincidentally my dogs, who thoroughly enjoy watching the tank  I also, during the cleaning today, pulled the carbon filter and added in a a Purigen filter. I placed the established ceramic Fluval media in the upper filter chamber, and the Purigen in the lower.


----------



## Craigthor

Not Spec V but Spec III instead.


----------



## EngiNerd

This is the newest addition to my tank collection. I added it to my desk at work and it has only been up and running about two weeks now. Cycling is almost complete and I'm trying to decide on stocking at this point . . . Thinking pygmy cory and chilli rasboras?

Right now flora includes:
Christmas moss mini
needle leaf java fern
windelev java fern
AR Cardinalis
dwarf sag
A. nana petite
cyperus helferi

Any feedback is welcomed. I hope to learn from everyone here.


----------



## Kampo

Here is my Fluval spec i've been dry starting for about a week.

lighting is a modified spec light. I gutted the light and then epoxied 3 rigid led strips on it. ignore the wire nuts its temporary. going to take the 3 channels of lights (warm, cool and Deepred/blue and run them thru a TC420 eventually) running about 22watts. really like these rigid led strips. I think they got lumped into the flexible led strips and got a bad wrap. leds are much dencer and seem to run a bit brighter since they have better heat dissipation properties. lux to par conversion puts me in the 80-100 par range and I really like the color rendition i'm getting and seems plenty bright.


----------



## Vinster8108

Narrowleaf JF, MC, AR mini, subwassertang, fissidens fontanus, erio sieboldianum
Red Cherry shrimp / Tiger Shrimp
Driftwood, Aquasoil, Planted + LED, paintball CO2


----------



## DanPlanted

A work in progress.....


----------



## kaldurak

Just finished posting about my Spec V in another thread.


----------



## Carson Albright

Stock setup for me as well, Ada soil and stock light has worked well for hairgrass. Still filling in, but it's rooted well


----------



## underH20garden

for those of you that still have this tank, are you still happy with it? thinking about one but looks like you have or "should" do a few mods might as well just go with a rimless with HOB or canister. 
I do like the AIO aspect to hide the heater and what not just not 100% sure on it yet...


----------



## Ekliptix

The stock pump is ok. I replaced it with this one. i think it tripled the flow. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009LN1HWW/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1 It fits, sorry I don't have a link showing it in-stock.

I hide a small heater in the chamber with the pump. Doing a HOB would look ugly IMO, and a canister filter is excessive I'd say.

I LOVE my spec 5.

Here is is about 4 years ago. 16" Finnex Fugeray light.









Now, my GF and I are re-doing it from scratch. Here's the journal: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1229962-fluval-spec-5-rebirth.html#post10770914

Trying these plant grow lights: https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01H00XP4K?tag=pda0e-21&camp=3638&creative=24630

Dry Start method (day 1)

















Now 17 days later


----------



## Kinghilliardpark

Hi guys, just been looking through and seen some nice stuff. Lots of great ideas. I will leave some picks of my spec. My tank is running stock filter but injected co2 ( GLA Paintball set up.) and a finnex Planted plus light. Home to 2 tiger narites and a few amano shrimp.


----------



## BETTACLEANMYTANK

Just finish Scaping!!! I want to restock the tank with some hardy nano fish. What have you guys found works well in your Spec V other than any betta fish?


----------



## kaldurak

BETTACLEANMYTANK said:


> Just finish Scaping!!! I want to restock the tank with some hardy nano fish. What have you guys found works well in your Spec V other than any betta fish?


Chili rasboras!


----------



## Maniscalco Aquascape

Here's my Spec V and some of it's inhabitants after it's most recent re-scape. 

I'm calling it "Chīsana Sekai" for now, which roughly translates to "Small World" in Japanese. Kind of a little homage to Takashi Amano.


----------



## jmontee

Here is mine. I am really happy with the growth and look of this tank using the stock V2 light. It has been set up since Jan4th and planted since Feb 1st or 2nd.


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH

Maniscalco Aquascape said:


> Here's my Spec V and some of it's inhabitants after it's most recent re-scape.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm calling it "Chīsana Sekai" for now, which roughly translates to "Small World" in Japanese. Kind of a little homage to Takashi Amano.




Beauty of a tank you have there, may I ask what camera setup you have going on? 

Thanks, skye


----------



## squishface

Wow, I hate to follow those last two stunners, but here is my spec V. 

Haven't modified much aside from sticking a heater in the pump compartment and blocking off the bottom hole of the sump in an effort to improve flow. (Didn't help much.) I've been fertilizing once a week with Flourish and dosing with Excel every day or so. Been having some algae issues since I started, so maybe I should just revert to root tabs or something. :confused1:

Home to Peter the murderous betta.


----------



## psalm18.2

I've been wanting one of those Fluval 5 tanks ever since I bought the Fluval 3. Love the quality and built in filter. This thread is inspiring.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Science Seuss

psalm18.2 said:


> I've been wanting one of those Fluval 5 tanks ever since I bought the Fluval 3. Love the quality and built in filter. This thread is inspiring.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Here's my newy rescaped Spec V, my 2nd attempt at iwagumi
























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tylerg

Here it is, doesn't look so great right now. Battling some brown algae and trying to decide whether to ride out the monte carlo's transition from emersed or to just take it out. As for the stocking, 7 neons, 3 RCS, and 1 lazy otto.


----------



## Agathi

I definitely have some rearranging to do with the taller plants in the back, but I'm really happy with how its coming along. I look at what I started with and I'm very pleased.

1 dwarf puffer, 3 otos, 3 amano shrimp, a nerite snail, and maybe some orange or red shrimp in the future.































Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Science Seuss

Science Seuss said:


> Here's my newy rescaped Spec V, my 2nd attempt at iwagumi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I think my 3rd iwagumi attempt turned out better...
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## darkmark

Don't have full tank shots - but here are some close ups! Currently stocked with a female koi betta and an overgrowing cherry shrimp colony.

apparently i'm having issues hosting some images - will update soon!


----------



## bakerfaceman

Mine needs work. I've got a scarlet badises and that's it right now. Shrimp in pics have since died.





































Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kraken14

This is from about 2 years ago, before I had to tear it down and move to college. It housed many fish over the three years it was set up, from neon tetras to bettas and otos. Everything is stock including the light. 

Plants:
Crypt. Wendtii red and green
Water wisteria
S. Repens
Java fern
Anubias nana











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puriance

*Finally, part of the club*

I managed to get my hands on a complete older model Spec V back in May for $70, but it wasn't until this past labour day weekend that I was actually able to set it up. 

I have been mentally mapping out the hardscape since May, using a relatively generic setup, but it panned out wonderfully and I can really see the progression in my own style and ability for planning and execution. Especially considering how many tanks I have torn down and redone, while still only having 4. 

I have upgraded the light given that it is the older model, but I had purchased that already for the tank that this one was replacing, so it worked out rather well.

I cut 2 holes in the output tube to lessen the flow in addition to heating up the water in that chamber, keeping the heater out of visual. And finally, I cut craft mesh and zip tied it to the intake, as I had read bettas like to lean against the grate and my betta at work in the Spec III proves the rule. And, sure enough, Floyd was there within 20 minutes of being in the tank. 

Anyways, I'm really pleased how this came out, even if it is a bit simple. But I will be sure to update as it fills in.

I have planted Vallisneria spiralis 'Tiger', Limnophila sessiliflora, Sagittaria subulata, Cryptocoryne x willisii, and some Christmas moss. All easy plants.


----------



## JeremyDMeyer76

This thread just made me by a new tank. I am new to planted tanks and am planning on building a 80 gallon rimless riparium. I figure this will give me something to do while I work on buying all the equipment for the 80 gallon.

Some of these tanks are just downright amazing!


----------



## Sheepy

*Hello first post here*

I'm a noob, first post here and I planted some stuff with my Spec V 

Some seedling I got from Aliexpress, started with a grow light 1st then transported into the tank. 

Stock light
Mod pump filter Aqueon 6616 Quietflow Utility Pump 600
Filter Pump thingy: Pawfly HT-2025 Submersible Aquarium Heater 25W with Thermometer and Suction Cup, 5 Gallon
Drift wood from previous tank owner
Green leafy plan from PetSmart no idea what it is
No CO2

Hope I'm doing ok here


----------



## blesser13

Wonderful tank! 

The aquascape is really nice and the plants look healthy!

What fishes are you going to add to your tank?


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH

Well, I wanted this tank to be my first tank ever, but......... somehow my 120-P was. (Once in a lifetime craigslist deal) and then I decided ( 1 1/2 years ) later that I wanted a nano so I looked on Craigslist again and found this awesome tank for 30$ so I was like “why not” ? 

Long story short this has only been running for around a month so don’t expect to much. 

No co2, quite high light though. 

No flora as of now but will add a couple ottos and some schoolers of some rarer breed. 

I have extremely different end views in my head on how this is going to look but haven’t the time as of now. This is really just a grow out tank now, not a scape (don’t worry lol)


----------



## Will Ting

Oh I regret not finding this forum earlier, but it might not be too late. I'm currently 4 days into my first ever aquarium. It's a Spec V that I'm attempting to carpet some HC - Baby Tears using the stock light and the DSM. Here's my tank:









Here are some close ups of the HC. I'm a little worried I'm doing something wrong for some of the leaves are starting to brown. As you can see here:









Light: Stock light on a 12 hour timer (is this too much?)
Substrate: started with a very thin layer of sifted organic potting soil + a hardy layer of eco complete + topped it off with a layer of ADA aquasoil. 
DSM: I have the top covered all but for about 30 minutes a day where I have let partial opening to air out each day. I did have an issue with too much water on the first night which I have since fixed. 
Plant origin: I bought them at a very nice store where they were previously very lush and all green. They were submerged. 

Is there something I can do to make sure these plants stay alive and healthy and hopefully start carpeting?


----------



## Smooshface

Maniscalco Aquascape said:


> Here's my Spec V and some of it's inhabitants after it's most recent re-scape.
> 
> I'm calling it "Chīsana Sekai" for now, which roughly translates to "Small World" in Japanese. Kind of a little homage to Takashi Amano.


Okay, I want this tank. All of it, just deliver it to my house.

Actually, I'd love to know what fish you have in there and what plants, and then what you are doing from a lighting/fert standpoint. If you wouldn't mind.


----------



## second

sweet

Bump:


Maniscalco Aquascape said:


> Here's my Spec V and some of it's inhabitants after it's most recent re-scape.
> 
> I'm calling it "Chīsana Sekai" for now, which roughly translates to "Small World" in Japanese. Kind of a little homage to Takashi Amano.


That tank is stunning, do you have any video? you tube of that?
how much time do you spend a week on maintenance?


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH

Well, I haven’t dialed the tank part in yet but I do like my ferns on top. So here’s a pic 










Will show the rest of the tank in a couple of weeks


----------



## Thelongsnail

@puriance I think i just bought that exact light for my Spec V - how is it doing with plants etc?


----------



## Smooshface

I don't anticipate him responding, he posted that quite a while ago, and that's his only post on these forums ever :-(


----------



## Thelongsnail

@Smooshface you're almost certainly right, I was just being hopeful! Loving all the spec vs on here though, especially as I've got a spare lying around empty...


----------



## Smooshface

Thelongsnail said:


> @Smooshface you're almost certainly right, I was just being hopeful! Loving all the spec vs on here though, especially as I've got a spare lying around empty...


I'm really debating between putting a Spec V or the 9g Flex in my son's room. I can get them for the same price at my LFS, so the question is just which one I want to make, the square bowfront, or the rectangle. I like the looks of both, and the extra 4g of the Flex offers a lot more fish options, but man, I like being able to go wide with my tanks instead of deep.


----------



## dkbmxr18

I'm back in the planted tank game. I picked up a Spec V 3 weeks ago. The fishless cycle should be done tonight. 

Keeping it simple for now:
-Flourite
-50w Hydor
-Petsmart Driftwood
-Anubias Nana Petite
-Java Fern
-Java Moss

Will house a single betta after completed cycle.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooshface

dkbmxr18 said:


> I'm back in the planted tank game. I picked up a Spec V 3 weeks ago. The fishless cycle should be done tonight.
> 
> Keeping it simple for now:
> -Flourite
> -50w Hydor
> -Petsmart Driftwood
> -Anubias Nana Petite
> -Java Fern
> -Java Moss
> 
> Will house a single betta after completed cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


This looks really nice, that's a lot of plants, where did you get them all?


----------



## dkbmxr18

Smooshface said:


> This looks really nice, that's a lot of plants, where did you get them all?


Thanks! I got them in eBay from a seller not too far from me in California. 20x Nana petites and apx. 40 leaves of Java. Really good prices and at my doorstep in two days. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bakerfaceman

Here's mine. Added some stone and a but of spider wood recently. Unfortunately, the scarlet badis that lived here just died. Now it's a shrimp house.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thelongsnail

@Smooshface oh yeah, I was commenting on that thread! I've got the 15g flex and spec v, having seen both, I'd still go with the flex. Spec V is probably just going to be a "pretty" grow out tank for some endler fry that I can keep at work.


----------



## second

dkbmxr18 said:


> Thanks! I got them in eBay from a seller not too far from me in California. 20x Nana petites and apx. 40 leaves of Java. Really good prices and at my doorstep in two days.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I'll second smooshface, nice looking tank!


----------



## iadubber

Here's mine. Starting it up after a couple years in storage. Going to be adding a Betta again. I'm about 2 weeks into the cycle.

Image-14 by Chad Harwick, on Flickr


----------



## puriance

Thelongsnail said:


> @puriance I think i just bought that exact light for my Spec V - how is it doing with plants etc?


Hello! I am in law school, so my devotion to my tanks is confined to just the tanks themselves, so I haven't been able to post as much as I would like! I absolutely love the light! It's been working very well. I keep it at about 30% intensity and on for about 7 hours a day (3 in the morning 4 at night). I may turn it up as everything is growing in very well. I will post a picture when I get home tonight


----------



## puriance

Update on my Spec with Quazimodo, my most recent rescue betta


----------



## Thelongsnail

@puriance thanks for the update, your tank looks great!


----------



## dkbmxr18

Happy Thanksgiving! 

Fishless cycle complete and a very active betta in his new home.

I used a dremmel and cut three small holes in the filter tube and put a piece of foam inside the nozzle. The water flow is perfect and there's now some good turbulence in the heater compartment. I highly recommend the hole in the tube mod as the water temperature only fluctuates a 1/2 degree now.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wonger77

Update on my spec v. 4 months old. Pics from when I first got it planted and what it looks like now. Currently stocked with 3 endlers and 2 Amano shrimp. The Blyxa really exploded and is now dominating my background.


----------



## Pure Kind

Some super beautiful Fluval Spec's. I'm throughly enjoying this tank. 

I've taken out the stock filter and removed the frosting from the glass, I find it's easier to clean and no Shrimplets get lost


----------



## Pure Kind

Really lovely thread! I love this tank. Ive modified mine and ripped out the filter to make it 22l and easier to clean. 


I've changed from low tech to high tech, I find with co2 it's fuss free and so much easier to grow healthy plants!

This has to be the most beautiful Betta on the planet, he is like liquid gold and he is so sweet, he loves other fish.


----------



## Pure Kind

Will Ting said:


> Oh I regret not finding this forum earlier, but it might not be too late. I'm currently 4 days into my first ever aquarium. It's a Spec V that I'm attempting to carpet some HC - Baby Tears using the stock light and the DSM. Here's my tank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some close ups of the HC. I'm a little worried I'm doing something wrong for some of the leaves are starting to brown. As you can see here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light: Stock light on a 12 hour timer (is this too much?)
> Substrate: started with a very thin layer of sifted organic potting soil + a hardy layer of eco complete + topped it off with a layer of ADA aquasoil.
> DSM: I have the top covered all but for about 30 minutes a day where I have let partial opening to air out each day. I did have an issue with too much water on the first night which I have since fixed.
> Plant origin: I bought them at a very nice store where they were previously very lush and all green. They were submerged.
> 
> Is there something I can do to make sure these plants stay alive and healthy and hopefully start carpeting?


Hi I think you could try liquid co2 I know it thrives with co2


----------



## Pure Kind

ryanswis said:


> I have a Fluval Spec V 5 gallon aquarium and I want to grow a DHG carpet in this tank with an iwagumi aquascape. I plan to use ADA Aquasoil for my substrate and I will probably make a DIY CO2 system.
> *
> Question 1:* I'm going to replace the original light that comes with the tank, which light do you recommend for a DHG carpet? The tank is 17.2"L x 6.3"W x 10.6"H and I plan to use ADA Aquasoil. The room it will be in is somewhat bright.
> 
> *Question 2:* How many inches will i need to have of the ADA Aquasoil in order to have a lush DHG carpet?
> 
> *Question 3:* I am planning a dry start, how long do I need to run my light, and when will I be able to flood the tank with water? How many days will I have to mist for?
> 
> *Question 4:* How often will I have to fertilize with API Root Tabs, and do I have to put the root tabs in before I plant my Hairgrass?
> 
> Any other advice to help me avoid a rookie mistake would be awesome!
> Thanks so much!! <a href="http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/images/PlantedTank_net_2015/smilies/tango_face_smile.png" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" ></a>


1. I've grown dwarf hairgrass with the stock light
2. I'm not sure about inches but I used 4l of Tropica Soil in my 5.5 Spec
3.May be easier for a beginner to buy lots and plant very densely so you have a full carpet, however if you do want to dry start you will need to keep the plant warm and moist to create a tropical environment
4.It's easier to plant them before you put the plants in and then you won't have to worry for a year or so, however you will need to add them yearly. 

Are you planning on using co2, because a high tech light with loads of ferts and no or little co2 will completely bring the plants out of balance causing them to die off.


----------



## hinktech

where did you find the clear cylinder that's containing your duck weed?


----------



## kered

Here is my office spec V. Stock lights and I use excel and flourish tabs. I've got a ton of babies right now.


----------



## dkbmxr18

Here's an updated photo. Got rid of the Flourite and put in some Stratum. [emoji106]









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ipkiss

puriance said:


> Update on my Spec with Quazimodo, my most recent rescue betta


 @puriance, So THIS is where you've been hiding out! Nice to see ya and hope things are going well. Happy New Year! Miss your entertaining journal updates! Would love to hear the story behind this one.


----------



## Kilroy_1911

A few pics from this weekend. Thinking of trying a different CO2 diffuser


----------



## gjcarew

Thought I'd throw my low-tech dirted tank in the ring. Looking better every day!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sixlinewrasse

Just set up first planted aquarium in spec v


----------



## josecatala

Tanks a little hazy since I just did a water change on it and cleaned out the filter.


----------



## Ryan Mosby

Currently struggling with dosing ferts daily so tank has declined a bit since then, but this was my tank a few months ago:









Standard Fluval V equipment
Temperature-set heater in side compartment
Pre-filter Sponge
Airstone
Tetra Whisper 10 Air Pump
Driftwood, Bonsai Tree
Plants: floating frogbit, SS, christmas moss, cryptocoryne (not sure which kind) and one anubias.
Occupants: 1 betta and 1 nerite snail
No CO2

Can anyone recommend a reliable CO2 system and higher light replacement for the Fluval Spec V?


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH

Ryan Mosby said:


> Currently struggling with dosing ferts daily so tank has declined a bit since then, but this was my tank a few months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard Fluval V equipment
> Temperature-set heater in side compartment
> Pre-filter Sponge
> Airstone
> Tetra Whisper 10 Air Pump
> Driftwood, Bonsai Tree
> Plants: floating frogbit, SS, christmas moss, cryptocoryne (not sure which kind) and one anubias.
> Occupants: 1 betta and 1 nerite snail
> No CO2
> 
> Can anyone recommend a reliable CO2 system and higher light replacement for the Fluval Spec V?




I would recommend a dual stage co2 art regulator, they are very well made, affordable, easy to use. I actually have 2 for sale if your interested. I would also recommend a chihiros led light, what ever length you need. They also have rgb options. 

Have a good one, Skye


----------



## dkbmxr18

Update on my Spec! Added co2 and an ONF Flat Nano light. The light matches up with the lid cutout perfectly. I used a dremmel to cut away where it clamps to the glass. Running the light at 25% for another week then will bump it up to 50% to see how it does.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbarton2010

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darrell Denton

What are GPS? I have CO2 on my Spec V
Also. 



dkbmxr18 said:


> Update on my
> Spec! Added co2 and an ONF Flat Nano light. The light matches up with the lid cutout perfectly. I used a dremmel to cut away where it clamps to the glass. Running the light at 25% for another week then will bump it up to 50% to see how it does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dkbmxr18

Darrell Denton said:


> What are GPS? I have CO2 on my Spec V
> Also.


Do you mean BPS (Bubbles per second)? I'm at 1 BPS with a 50mm atomic diffuser. Because it's in the filter compartment, It's slightly higher than it would be in the actual tank. I'm running the filter pump full blast with about 3 small holes at the top of the intake tube. The water spits out and helps move the co2 bubbles around. The drop checker is a nice shade of lighter green. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## EngiNerd

About a year and a half in; sitting on my desk at work. Makes for a much better view throughout the day. Please excuse the reflections.


----------



## mamona

Ha, that's my plan, having a small tank right on my desk in my ugly cubicle. What size is the tank?


----------



## Ryan Mosby

mamona said:


> Ha, that's my plan, having a small tank right on my desk in my ugly cubicle. What size is the tank?


The Fluval Spec V is 5 gallons, 17.2" x 10.6" x 6.3".


----------



## puriance

@ipkiss Hello and a belated happy new year to you too! I'm really missing writing about my tanks, and so much has changed! I'm glad my journal entries were as entertaining for you as I thought they were in my own head.

I have one week left of classes and then finals. After that I have graduated, and off I go to working for the man and hopefully writing for myself again! I promise to return and give you the lengthiest update once that happens!

Here is a picture to tie you over until then


----------



## ipkiss

puriance said:


> @ipkiss Hello and a belated happy new year to you too! I'm really missing writing about my tanks, and so much has changed! I'm glad my journal entries were as entertaining for you as I thought they were in my own head.
> 
> I have one week left of classes and then finals. After that I have graduated, and off I go to working for the man and hopefully writing for myself again! I promise to return and give you the lengthiest update once that happens!
> 
> Here is a picture to tie you over until then [emoji14]


Thanks and Best of luck and success!!


----------



## Ryan Mosby

puriance said:


> Here is a picture to tie you over until then


 @puriance Do you use CO2 in your tanks? And can I ask what plants you have/what temp you run? It looks great!


----------



## gjcarew

Updating because it's been a few months. This has officially become the tank where I dump species I don't need right now but might in the future... Definitely needs to be thinned out!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythos

My Spec V. I couldn't shoehorn another plant in if I wanted too.

Red Cherry Shrimp 
Bloody Mary Shrimp 
Otto cats
Pygmy Cory's
My blue beta 
A single harlequin rasbora.
Assasin snails
A single Nerite.









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamo33

I'll chime in here with my little shrimp set up.
Not going great but it is what is. Overall aim is to get a jungle of plants filling this thing. This will take some time.


----------



## bakerfaceman

Just rescaped my spec V with my wife. Anyone got any suggestions for stocking or scape changes?









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## puriance

Ryan Mosby said:


> @puriance Do you use CO2 in your tanks? And can I ask what plants you have/what temp you run? It looks great!


Hello!

Sorry for the delayed reply on my end. I'm hoping to get more into the swing of things now. Even setting up a new tank this weekend.

Anywho, I run at about 80, and no CO2.

I have Vallisneria americana 'Natans, Rotala wallichii, anubias nana, Limnophila sessiliflora, s repens, java moss and helanthium.

This tank is my favourite at the moment. It's been so stable and lovely to keep. I did take out the manzanita and move it in with my pygmy guorami's as they needed a bit more cover (the moss has grown in).


----------



## capehorn3

Does anyone know if the outside corner plastic pieces can be removed?


----------



## CrookSkee

So now that my reeftank is stable time to go play with a planted tank. This is only the beginning planing to add co2 and shrimp and maybe one more koi betta.
























Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Mosby

I have two Fluval Spec Vs. Wish I could get my pictures as clear as everyone else's!


----------



## Discusluv

Just started this tank a few days ago. When moss grows out will be the perfect shrimp habitat.


----------



## Bon MotMot

Here's mine. Set it up exactly two months ago. I've had more trouble getting this tank stable compared to my others (7g cube, 29g, 75g) and I wonder if it is due to the small size and relatively lower plant mass. 










Barry the betta is happy enough. They're pretty easy to please once you get them out of those cups


----------



## gjcarew

Bon MotMot said:


> Here's mine. Set it up exactly two months ago. I've had more trouble getting this tank stable compared to my others (7g cube, 29g, 75g) and I wonder if it is due to the small size and relatively lower plant mass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barry the betta is happy enough. They're pretty easy to please once you get them out of those cups


Looks like you have a pretty deep substrate bed and a lot of hardscape, so the tank is probably more like 3-4 gallons of water. 

5 gallon and less tanks really do best with two water changes per week. I'm not always diligent about it but I can tell when I have been doing two water changes per week for a few week, they plants look great.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chkby2

First time posting but i learned quite a bit a from this forum and actually bought my first plants from a member. Here’s my 2 mos old spec V.


----------



## Discusluv

That is an amazing set-up!
Wow! 
Is this the first tank you have set up? 

And, welcome to the forum @chkby2 ! Glad you decided to stop in and say "hi!" 
Set up a journal and tell us about your aquarium.


----------



## chkby2

Thanks @Discusluv 
This is actually my 2nd scape, I rescaped the same tank using what I’ve learned the first time. still No luck with the dwarf hair grass though, any tips?


----------

